# Missouri 2020 Season- Chasing the Motherload



## kb

Let the hunt begin.


----------



## wade

i want to Hunt in Missouri someday.
Until then...i am Anxious to see yalls Findings... when will Yalls begin @kb
and Everyone?


----------



## Morelofthestory402

Sounds like it just did. Someone here 


wade said:


> i want to Hunt in Missouri someday.
> Until then...i am Anxious to see yalls Findings... when will Yalls begin @kb
> and Everyone?


Posted a dated find today in sw mo


----------



## Shroom Picker

Got my vacation days ready to schedule. Just waiting for the posts of good finds.


----------



## dem

This weather’s going to make it tough. Surprised that they haven’t popped already.


----------



## kb

Wade up in my NW. corner of the state I have found them as early as late march and as late as the third week of May. The usual prime season in the northern part of the state is probably second week of April through the first week of May. Seems we are a little ahead of schedule this year to me but only time will tell. You know morels, when that top soil warms up to the right temp. they either pop or they don't. To dry forget it. Late hard freeze once they start, bad news. To hot to fast, short season. I just hope we get rain every week for the next 2 months and it stays cloudy and under 75 degrees. Not to much to ask is it?


----------



## Morel stomper

Shroom Picker said:


> Got my vacation days ready to schedule. Just waiting for the posts of good finds.





Shroom Picker said:


> Got my vacation days ready to schedule. Just waiting for the posts of good finds.


Picker im ready.


----------



## wade

@kb 
it does not seem like to much to ask


----------



## kb

slowed stuff down today. barely hit 40. Lots of rain in the forecast for the next 10 days across "morel alley", this is my version of tornado alley for the storm chasers. Anything I can reach in a day, generally up to 500 miles or so round trip is in the alley. Although those posts out of Texas and S.Ok. sure look good. Have to do a overnight on that I would guess from my home base. All the rain they had down that way I imagine will produce good pickin. No floods please.


----------



## huntergatherer

I'm with you KB, just a little too far, i have to save up and do one 2 or 3 week trip


----------



## kb

Well hunter I got lucky/old enough to retire last year. My hunt time is now based on wife's wishes and taking care of dad. I can be a little more flexible than the last 40 years.


----------



## Morel stomper

If my jobsite shutsdown for this virus i will definitely be in the woods looking for them golden beauties everyday. Good luck everyone. Looking forward to see them motherlaod pics.


----------



## blarneystone

Wade, Found them as early as the first week of April. No shortage of moisture around here. A few more weeks of warm weather and they'll be up. Could use some solar radiation to help out, but it's been more clouds than sun lately.
Best of luck to everyone. Will be a strange year with this nasty virus lingering around. It's safer in the woods than in the city, even with the ticks.


----------



## Kirby

I’m so ready! I think if we get all this moisture, then get those warm muggy days and night temps around 45-50 Kirby and the rest of the crew will be on those sons a bitches!!! LFG!!!!!!!!


----------



## wade

I Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

I Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

We Will Hunt..!

I Will Hunt..!

and to Anyone and Everyone ..

You Should Already Know Better ..

** So Don't Even Try to Stop Me **

Get Your Stealth On Yall !!


----------



## morchella ed

Morel stomper said:


> If my jobsite shutsdown for this virus i will definitely be in the woods looking for them golden beauties everyday. Good luck everyone. Looking forward to see them motherlaod pics.


I'm up in Minneapolis. Both my jobs are temporarily shut down with no end date posted. I'm also a student and my classes all just went entirely online....I'm seriously contemplating jumping in my car and driving to Arkansas!!


----------



## jasonl

Shrooms should pop after some dry time and night temps stay steadily above 50...IMO


----------



## kb

Another cold rainy day in NW Mo.


----------



## wade

kb said:


> Another cold rainy day in NW Mo.


Same here @kb .. if this weather Pattern stays similar with cool temperatures and Rain every day or so..
it should add up to a flourishing season 
for All of us


----------



## Shroom Picker

Work shutdown for 2 weeks. Guess I'll start looking for some early ones. Gotta be easier than finding toilet paper. Damm Hoarders. Good luck yall.


----------



## Morel stomper

Shroom picker good luck. Im still working right now. If i get laid off i will meet up with you buddy. I still think we are a couple weeks early though. But i do enjoy the woods though.


----------



## kb

And you won't have anyone coughing on you either Picker. Had a line for TP at the local Walmart, barriers up like they had buckets of gold. I know where the gold is going to be, in the timber!


----------



## wade

Yall over there in Missouri , 
got'r lookn good..
i can't do it Now..
but someday i want to get in on some
Morel Hunt'n With Yall..


----------



## jmerx

Yeah I ready for sure most of my spots dont seem to get going until mid to late April but I'm always looking I'm on the east side of the state just south of stl


----------



## Tamalama

morchella ed said:


> I'm up in Minneapolis. Both my jobs are temporarily shut down with no end date posted. I'm also a student and my classes all just went entirely online....I'm seriously contemplating jumping in my car and driving to Arkansas!!


Sorry to hear of your job dilemmas and the perils of all college students. With that being said....whatcha waitin for my friend ?!? If I were in your situation and no ties holding me back...I'd be crossing the Arkansas border as we speak !!! Take full advantage of your youth, your health and the weather. Follow your dreams and I hope the road leads you to Shroomville


----------



## jmerx

a friend found one today


----------



## JCreek

I've been lurking a couple of years. Decided to log in. SW Mo. Good luck everyone!


----------



## jmerx

JCreek said:


> I've been lurking a couple of years. Decided to log in. SW Mo. Good luck everyone!


Ur profile.pic looks like a bridge that goes over the big river


----------



## JCreek

jmerx said:


> Ur profile.pic looks like a bridge that goes over the big river


Gosh. Brush Creek? I think. Abandoned bridge up in St Clair County. I don't really have a pic of myself and nobody
would want to see me anyway! So, stuck that up there. It was either that or the cats.


----------



## beowulf75

jmerx said:


> View attachment 26066
> a friend found one today


Was this in our area, jmerx?


----------



## jmerx

another one found in Washington county


----------



## jmerx

beowulf75 said:


> Was this in our area, jmerx?


Washington county


----------



## stephen_stl

Quick question: Does anyone know the habitat for black morels? What trees do they grow by? Planning on hitting the woods soon and want to know what to look for.


----------



## Mark Camp

kb said:


> Let the hunt begin.


What part of the state are you in? I hunt Platte and Buchanan Counties mostly.


----------



## jmerx

stephen_stl said:


> Quick question: Does anyone know the habitat for black morels? What trees do they grow by? Planning on hitting the woods soon and want to know what to look for.


In the woods and usually oaks were I find most of mine


----------



## jasonl

I found 3 fresh ones yesterday.......just came up ,......monday there should be a panfull.......i am in southwest mooosery ....


----------



## morelchef

Checked some spots in KC area Thursday, we are close but no cigar. 
Heading south as we type.


----------



## morelchef

KB , are you out of school for the year?


----------



## kb

Chef, glad to see you are alive and all in for another season. My man I am not just out I am retired after working full time for 42 years! Just have to avoid getting Captain Trips or giving it to my wife or father. You are right it is getting close up this way. How far south you headed? I was thinking about heading down to some spots near the Okl. border area on Tues. Got to be some down there of all sizes I would think. Just got to go, can't stand it anymore. You guys got a lot of rain just south of KC the other night, that was a timely one. Give me a call some time if you still got my number or shoot me a PM on this board. We have never hunted together and maybe this is the year something will be more copacetic. Hey RodneyP64 how did your trip go if you are lurking out there? I was hoping you would send me a good picture for me to show my wife to prove I had a reason to drive 500 miles. Ha! After my fiasco in Okl. last year she thinks I am losing my touch and my mind is slipping. That dream I had of a forest of stumps still has me shook up. Got to find a bunch to get the good dreams back.


----------



## Morel stomper

Went out today in st charles county did not find any. Checked my early spot and nothing☹. I will give it try next weekend.


----------



## scwehner

I once lived a few years in OKCity and had a few places that always produced. So, I drove down there from KCMO on Wednesday because people were posting finds.... nothing. Not even stumps or even footprints in the moist soil. Then drove over to my Ozark ranch near Ava, MO and spent 4 hrs up and down them hills checking all my favorite spots.... nothing (yet). May Apples are at best 3" out of the leaves. And, there's hardly a hint of green in the woods yet. No Redbuds open, nor Dogwoods. Soil moisture was good and the heat was 81 deg F. I was expecting an early season, but my woods just don't look right yet. I'm thinking it'll get really good in about 7-10 days with more rain and reasonable temperatures. I'm starting to druel.


----------



## Ram60

jasonl said:


> I found 3 fresh ones yesterday.......just came up ,......monday there should be a panfull.......i am in southwest mooosery ....


Found22 blacks today just starting to popup


----------



## Ram60

Found them on top of the hills


----------



## Ram60

Should be good by wed.


----------



## kb

scwehner said:


> I once lived a few years in OKCity and had a few places that always produced. So, I drove down there from KCMO on Wednesday because people were posting finds.... nothing. Not even stumps or even footprints in the moist soil. Then drove over to my Ozark ranch near Ava, MO and spent 4 hrs up and down them hills checking all my favorite spots.... nothing (yet). May Apples are at best 3" out of the leaves. And, there's hardly a hint of green in the woods yet. No Redbuds open, nor Dogwoods. Soil moisture was good and the heat was 81 deg F. I was expecting an early season, but my woods just don't look right yet. I'm thinking it'll get really good in about 7-10 days with more rain and reasonable temperatures. I'm starting to druel.


Well it sure wasnt for the lack of effort. What do they grow on in the Ozarks? Never hunted down there and always wondered about the streams and rivers having morels. Could not remember from my younger days on trips what type of trees are on the banks, soft maples would be good for morels.


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> View attachment 26066
> a friend found one today


I found about 15 on Friday


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> I found about 15 on Friday


What part of town were u in and were r all the pics???


----------



## scwehner

kb said:


> Well it sure wasnt for the lack of effort. What do they grow on in the Ozarks? Never hunted down there and always wondered about the streams and rivers having morels. Could not remember from my younger days on trips what type of trees are on the banks, soft maples would be good for morels.


I've never found any along active streams in the Ozarks (my area of Ozarks). I think too much flooding each spring and it deposits lots of sand. No good black organic dirt = no Morel. However, along tributaries that generally have only rain runoff, those seem to produce where you find organic black dirt. I look for dead/down trees. Unlike OKlahoma, I've never found any under a cedar in Ozarks. Oaks seem to be the spot, but I have 75% oak, 10% hickory, 10% walnut & 5% of everything else. So, if they are there, mostly gonna be under oaks just because. And, I've never found any on high ground (but, most of my high ground tends to be pastures so my database is lacking opportunity). Someone earlier said they found them on high ground. Interstingly, I noted this past week that wild prarie crabapples were in full bloom on ground that was 100' higher elevation than others that were just experiencing bud break. Sooo, high ground early season might be productive. It appears I need another hike to check that theory.


----------



## kb

Sounds like some tough picking conditions down in your area. I would be hard pressed to find any applying what I know from the areas I hunt. I usually avoid oak and hickory timbers as much as possible up in NW Mo., but I guess in the ozarks that leaves out most of the timber. I have picked morels out of sand, the problem is getting the sand out of the morel.


----------



## beowulf75

Ram60 said:


> Found22 blacks today just starting to popup


What county are you in, Ram?


----------



## beowulf75

In being an avid hunter with varying degrees of success, I’ve only found one black morel patch that quit flushing years ago.
Tips and hints appreciated.


----------



## scwehner

kb said:


> Sounds like some tough picking conditions down in your area. I would be hard pressed to find any applying what I know from the areas I hunt. I usually avoid oak and hickory timbers as much as possible up in NW Mo., but I guess in the ozarks that leaves out most of the timber. I have picked morels out of sand, the problem is getting the sand out of the morel.


Well, I have a home in Independence, MO as well. And, I don't look under Oaks up here at all. Steams, south-facing slopes early season, old decaying timber stands, sycamores along creeks/wetlands, old decayed elm stands, fence rows on north side of fields where ya got the right decay/brush/trees. And, although I hear lots of folks out here finding them along streams/rivers, I guess I don't know how to hunt those areas because generally that is less productive for me.


----------



## jmerx

just a few reds growing in my area nothing good!


----------



## kb

jmerx said:


> View attachment 26328
> just a few reds growing in my area nothing good!


I usually see those just prior to morels. So conditions must be good for fungus.


----------



## endo2075

Shouldn’t be long


----------



## jmerx

kb said:


> I usually see those just prior to morels. So conditions must be good for fungus.


I agree another week maybe 2 for my spots I was just checking the last 2 years dates the earliest was april7th I will go and look in a few new spots before then tho trying not to get in any hurry


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> What part of town were u in and were r all the pics???


Problems loading pictures again, I only picked 2 because the others were too small


----------



## supplyguy1973

scwehner said:


> I've never found any along active streams in the Ozarks (my area of Ozarks). I think too much flooding each spring and it deposits lots of sand. No good black organic dirt = no Morel. However, along tributaries that generally have only rain runoff, those seem to produce where you find organic black dirt. I look for dead/down trees. Unlike OKlahoma, I've never found any under a cedar in Ozarks. Oaks seem to be the spot, but I have 75% oak, 10% hickory, 10% walnut & 5% of everything else. So, if they are there, mostly gonna be under oaks just because. And, I've never found any on high ground (but, most of my high ground tends to be pastures so my database is lacking opportunity). Someone earlier said they found them on high ground. Interstingly, I noted this past week that wild prarie crabapples were in full bloom on ground that was 100' higher elevation than others that were just experiencing bud break. Sooo, high ground early season might be productive. It appears I need another hike to check that theory.


I find them in cedars all the time


----------



## scwehner

supplyguy1973 said:


> I find them in cedars all the time


In Missouri? Large cedars or small cedars? In open fields, or edge of woods, in woods? When I started finding them under cedars 5 yrs ago around OKCity, I started looking elsewhere, but to no avail. Any hints appreciated.


----------



## beowulf75

supplyguy1973 said:


> I find them in cedars all the time


I’ve heard many people swear by cedars, but I never have had luck with cedar groves ...ever.
I religiously comb the creek bottoms, too, without ever finding any.
For whatever reason, in the woods around my home, I find them up on the hilltops.
I have no explanation for it.


----------



## beowulf75

jmerx said:


> View attachment 26328
> just a few reds growing in my area nothing good!


Do you eat those, jmerx? I have, but they make me a tad nervous.


----------



## jmerx

beowulf75 said:


> Do you eat those, jmerx? I have, but they make me a tad nervous.


I dont eat them but I know alot of people that do!


----------



## jmerx

beowulf75 said:


> Do you eat those, jmerx? I have, but they make me a tad nervous.


I read the book before I knew they ate them I'm good there r plenty of others out there I know wont hurt me lol!


----------



## supplyguy1973

scwehner said:


> In Missouri? Large cedars or small cedars? In open fields, or edge of woods, in woods? When I started finding them under cedars 5 yrs ago around OKCity, I started looking elsewhere, but to no avail. Any hints appreciated.


Specifically Eastern Red Cedars. They can be identified by bright yellow or orange gel like seed that grows from its limbs. They are a little smaller than a golf ball, but they are spikey, so easy to identify. They require a different PH level in the soil than most other typical cedars. So where to hunt, early on around the edges but as it warms up move in to the thicket, go slow and keep your eyes open. Good Luck


----------



## supplyguy1973

beowulf75 said:


> I’ve heard many people swear by cedars, but I never have had luck with cedar groves ...ever.
> I religiously comb the creek bottoms, too, without ever finding any.
> For whatever reason, in the woods around my home, I find them up on the hilltops.
> I have no explanation for it.


The good thing about the cedars is because they usually create a heavy cover that helps warm the ground slower than the other areas so they will produce later in the season.


----------



## wade

scwehner said:


> I once lived a few years in OKCity and had a few places that always produced. So, I drove down there from KCMO on Wednesday because people were posting finds.... nothing. Not even stumps or even footprints in the moist soil. Then drove over to my Ozark ranch near Ava, MO and spent 4 hrs up and down them hills checking all my favorite spots.... nothing (yet). May Apples are at best 3" out of the leaves. And, there's hardly a hint of green in the woods yet. No Redbuds open, nor Dogwoods. Soil moisture was good and the heat was 81 deg F. I was expecting an early season, but my woods just don't look right yet. I'm thinking it'll get really good in about 7-10 days with more rain and reasonable temperatures. I'm starting to druel.


 sounds Painful..
Thank You for Reporting to us all


----------



## scwehner

supplyguy1973 said:


> Specifically Eastern Red Cedars. They can be identified by bright yellow or orange gel like seed that grows from its limbs. They are a little smaller than a golf ball, but they are spikey, so easy to identify. They require a different PH level in the soil than most other typical cedars. So where to hunt, early on around the edges but as it warms up move in to the thicket, go slow and keep your eyes open. Good Luck


OK, I have what I've grown up calling "Easter Red Aromatic Cedars". I have many on the property 30' tall. I've been slowly erradicating them. When smaller, I've seen the colorful seeds mentioned. A assume just smaller version of the big cedars. While in OKCity, nothing at all grew under them and when everything was right, only morels would be under them---just scan from the side and there they are. But, that technique has failed me here in MO.


----------



## Canofveggies

Hi everyone! I found my first of the year (possibly my earliest ever) while trail running in Stl County. Little guy was sitting right by the trail near some cottonwoods. I feel pretty damn good about my eyes being ready for a big season if i can pick one out while running! 

Happy picking everyone


----------



## kb

supplyguy1973 said:


> I find them in cedars all the time


Where you at in Mo. supplyguy? I sure as yeck don't have luck on them up in the NW areas I look in. Or maybe you have more cedar. I would love to think spots in Mo. can equal what happens in some areas west of us.


----------



## trotline

No mercy this year. I am taking vacation 18-27 and expect to hit the mother load. I have my routes planned based off last years finds in the river birch. Think it’s shaping up to be a great year as long as we are not under some sort of martial law at that time. Good luck I will post some pics. Also plan on setting some lines with Dad that week, hoping for hundred pounds of catfish but may be a bit early for them.


----------



## Ram60

beowulf75 said:


> What county are you in, Ram?


St Francois


----------



## supplyguy1973

kb said:


> Where you at in Mo. supplyguy? I sure as yeck don't have luck on them up in the NW areas I look in. Or maybe you have more cedar. I would love to think spots in Mo. can equal what happens in some areas west of us.


Southeast Missouri


----------



## kb

trotline said:


> No mercy this year. I am taking vacation 18-27 and expect to hit the mother load. I have my routes planned based off last years finds in the river birch. Think it’s shaping up to be a great year as long as we are not under some sort of martial law at that time. Good luck I will post some pics. Also plan on setting some lines with Dad that week, hoping for hundred pounds of catfish but may be a bit early for them.


If you do as good this year as last I will drive over that way this time. I should have last year. It may get to where I have to stay in Mo. Although when I travel I won't go in anywhere but the timber. I was looking at those river spots you messaged me about last year on google earth. which side of the river would I be on from that east ramp? the west or the other side of the river? No access to a boat, brother is getting a double hip replacement so there went the boat. I can walk many miles though so if it is on the other side I will just park on the east side of the area and walk back. Time is getting close. Keep pickin and grinnin


----------



## jmerx

kb said:


> Where you at in Mo. supplyguy? I sure as yeck don't have luck on them up in the NW areas I look in. Or maybe you have more cedar. I would love to think spots in Mo. can equal what happens in some areas west of us.


He is alittle south of stl


----------



## jmerx

I went out yesterday checked out a new spot looks real good alot of big ash trees cant wait hope I'm still of when it gets good


----------



## shroomdawg

morchella ed said:


> I'm up in Minneapolis. Both my jobs are temporarily shut down with no end date posted. I'm also a student and my classes all just went entirely online....I'm seriously contemplating jumping in my car and driving to Arkansas!!



Why the hell not? If you ain't gotta reason to hang around home make the roadie to Arky and OK


----------



## JCreek

beowulf75 said:


> Do you eat those, jmerx? I have, but they make me a tad nervous.


You know what? I have never found one of these in my life. Dad brought them home in my youth. Mom fried them up and we ate them. Guess she fried them well enough 'cuz I'm still here. 

I never liked them. Huge things sometimes 14 inches around and Mom never sliced them thin enough to make them crisp. Kinda mushy with just a hint of morel flavor. 

I wouldn't bother with them knowing what we do now. However, they say not to eat much bass and crappie now also....How they got full of lead and mercury is a burning question in my mind!


----------



## beowulf75

JCreek said:


> You know what? I have never found one of these in my life. Dad brought them home in my youth. Mom fried them up and we ate them. Guess she fried them well enough 'cuz I'm still here.
> 
> I never liked them. Huge things sometimes 14 inches around and Mom never sliced them thin enough to make them crisp. Kinda mushy with just a hint of morel flavor.
> 
> I wouldn't bother with them knowing what we do now. However, they say not to eat much bass and crappie now also....How they got full of lead and mercury is a burning question in my mind!


Wow. I wish I’d see fewer of these things and more black morels.


----------



## jmerx

beowulf75 said:


> Wow. I wish I’d see fewer of these things and more black morels.


I agree I found about 10 r more yesterday and no morels


----------



## trotline

kb said:


> If you do as good this year as last I will drive over that way this time. I should have last year. It may get to where I have to stay in Mo. Although when I travel I won't go in anywhere but the timber. I was looking at those river spots you messaged me about last year on google earth. which side of the river would I be on from that east ramp? the west or the other side of the river? No access to a boat, brother is getting a double hip replacement so there went the boat. I can walk many miles though so if it is on the other side I will just park on the east side of the area and walk back. Time is getting close. Keep pickin and grinnin


Both spots require a boat to cross river. One spot you could walk in all public land but it is a long walk from the back side. Other spot you would be trespassing to get there. I guess they will just wither away this year. Good luck with your finds!


----------



## kb

I will most likely walk to the one. Walking 4-6 miles a day in season is no problem,particularly on flat lands. I can see what you mean now and it all has possibilities. Never usually go to the area due to population pressure. If my brother gets his surgery cancelled due to the Kung Flu we may take the boat, but he is really laid up so I hope he gets it done. I appreciate the tips, I will do my best to make sure no morel goes to waste. Hope your new location pays off for you. About 10 years ago I did real well on a several small streams in that area on soft maples, maybe if the birch don't produce the maples will. Morels always keep us guessing.


----------



## jmerx

Man I would think it should be getting good for u guys out west


----------



## beowulf75

jmerx said:


> Man I would think it should be getting good for u guys out west


It’s that time of the year again. Those days were I vacillate between going out and waiting.
If I go out, I know damn good and well it’s too early here and I’ll strikeout. If I don’t go out, I’m worried I’m missing the season.


----------



## Shroom Picker

Found 3 little ones today Montgomery County


----------



## Morel stomper

Shroom Picker said:


> Found 3 little ones today Montgomery County
> View attachment 26578
> View attachment 26580
> View attachment 26582


There you go picker. Enjoying that time off i see. Nice


----------



## jimana143

I’ve been finding blacks since the second week of March. It looks like half free morels are abundant as well.


----------



## jmerx

My mom found about a half dozen in house springs today


----------



## jmerx

jimana143 said:


> I’ve been finding blacks since the second week of March. It looks like half free morels are abundant as well.


R u out west?


----------



## jmerx




----------



## 1munster

Yeah hope they aren't as hard to come by ast turdtickets!


----------



## jmerx

1munster said:


> Yeah hope they aren't as hard to come by ast turdtickets!


Lolol shell in my experience they will be lolol


----------



## jmerx

Well hope none of u hunt morels stl county 8 tonight all there parks r shutting down


----------



## Canofveggies

jmerx said:


> Well hope none of u hunt morels stl county 8 tonight all there parks r shutting down


I'm wondering if they are closing just the STL County Parks or if the MDC Conservation areas will be off limits as well...


----------



## wade

Anyone going today or over the weekend


----------



## kb

All my plans to drive south have been put on hold to stay close to family. First time in decades I have not. I guess the virus is causing all of us to change our lives, hopefully a one year deal. We are getting a little rain, sleet this morning in NW. Mo. Below freezing temps tonight. We really need any rain we can get. It was 10 days since last measurable amount around here, to long for morels to fruit. I hope we will get some up as temps. warm this week. I hope all the board members and their families have a safe spring and and fill a few sacks as they social distance in the timber. God bless America.


----------



## jmerx

Canofveggies said:


> I'm wondering if they are closing just the STL County Parks or if the MDC Conservation areas will be off limits as well...


The new said stl county parks only I would think conservation is still open


----------



## beowulf75

wade said:


> Anyone going today or over the weekend


Without question.


----------



## rebel44

beowulf75 said:


> Without question.


Weldon Spring CA today, lots of people out. These 2 are from my “early” spot, let em gro


----------



## Morel stomper

wade said:


> Anyone going today or over the weekend


I went out today in warren county. Found nothing. I might try st charles county tomorrow.


----------



## beowulf75

I found two miniscule grays. I only found them because I know exactly where they pop every year and I was at the perfect angle to see them under the leaf litter.
I’m going to restrain from going out for a few days. I worry all I’m doing now is trouncing the undetectable babies.


----------



## jmerx

beowulf75 said:


> I found two miniscule grays. I only found them because I know exactly where they pop every year and I was at the perfect angle to see them under the leaf litter.
> I’m going to restrain from going out for a few days. I worry all I’m doing now is trouncing the undetectable babies.


I think wensday is the day I'm going to hit it hard


----------



## kb

beowulf75 said:


> I found two miniscule grays. I only found them because I know exactly where they pop every year and I was at the perfect angle to see them under the leaf litter.
> I’m going to restrain from going out for a few days. I worry all I’m doing now is trouncing the undetectable babies.


Wise decision I would say beo. stomping babies is not nice. I hate the ones that dig up the leaves looking for them. Kill the babies and we get no big yellows. I remember when I was about 10 and my brother and I picked about 40 tiny morels so small you could only see them on your hands and knees and have child eyesight. It was around a big dead elm. Dad was not to impressed when we showed him our handful of itty bitties. He took us back to the same tree about a week or so later to pick nice yellows and whites and pointed out our mistake. Who knows how many we broke off crawling around. I rarely pick anything not bigger than an inch anymore. If someone else gets it oh well.


----------



## beowulf75

jmerx said:


> I think wensday is the day I'm going to hit it hard


Jmerx, have you found our flushes come about 7-10 days after much of JeffCo, St. Co and St. Chas Co?
Doing this for 22 years, I’ve noticed this annual pattern. I think it’s the altitude. After all, it’s called “Hillsboro”, not “Bottomlandboro.”


----------



## beowulf75

beowulf75 said:


> Without question.


I take that back. I’m NOT going out until next Tuesday or after.
I’m not! I’m not! I’m not!
(But I probably will)


----------



## jmerx

beowulf75 said:


> Jmerx, have you found our flushes come about 7-10 days after much of JeffCo, St. Co and St. Chas Co?
> Doing this for 22 years, I’ve noticed this annual pattern. I think it’s the altitude. After all, it’s called “Hillsboro”, not “Bottomlandboro.”


I pic most 9f mine in Washington county but yes I know what u mean


----------



## jmerx

beowulf75 said:


> I take that back. I’m NOT going out until next Tuesday or after.
> I’m not! I’m not! I’m not!
> (But I probably will)


I'm going to take the wife out this weekend just to get out of the house


----------



## Casey

jmerx said:


> I'm going to take the wife out this weekend just to get out of the house


I’m going out this weekend, just to get away from the wife!!!


----------



## jmerx

Casey said:


> I’m going out this weekend, just to get away from the wife!!!


I hear that that's what I should do


----------



## morchella ed

that's a priceless little banter there! haha


----------



## Canofveggies

STL county, some new ground, going let this spot simmer until late next week. First time looking on hilltops for me, I was hoping to find some blacks but no luck. Still have never found one but I sure as hell cant complain about finding a new spot.


----------



## mellowmushiestl




----------



## mellowmushiestl

Found these near Wapapello today with a buddy. He found about the same amount. Going to try my luck in Stl county in the morning, although the lilacs aren't doing much yet


----------



## jmerx

mellowmushiestl said:


> Found these near Wapapello today with a buddy. He found about the same amount. Going to try my luck in Stl county in the morning, although the lilacs aren't doing much yet


Glad to c some blondes up can wait about a week and I should be in it


----------



## MoShroomer

They are finally here!!!


----------



## shroomdawg737

MoShroomer said:


> They are finally here!!!


Nice! What county?


----------



## MoShroomer

shroomdawg737 said:


> Nice! What county?


St. Louis County ... near Ballwin... it’s my go to first spot of the year to determine the start of the season... I only found a few but I think Saturday we will be picking them by the bag full... not a bad time to be furloughed from work...


----------



## trotline

mellowmushiestl said:


> View attachment 27144
> View attachment 27146
> View attachment 27148


That looks like a young river birch. I’ll be checking out some areas Wednesday even though I think it’s a week early here. No sign of dandelions. Nice finds. Oh and will be taking the wife


----------



## wade

MoShroomer said:


> They are finally here!!!


Really Cool..Keep Reporting 
Thank You


----------



## timh1983

Canofveggies said:


> View attachment 27108
> View attachment 27106
> STL county, some new ground, going let this spot simmer until late next week. First time looking on hilltops for me, I was hoping to find some blacks but no luck. Still have never found one but I sure as hell cant complain about finding a new spot.


You have an eagle eye!


----------



## timh1983

I checked my usual spots in Jeffco - nothing yet! Will give it another week or so.


----------



## jmerx

So is foraging for food an essential activity???


----------



## Wugy

MoShroomer said:


> St. Louis County ... near Ballwin... it’s my go to first spot of the year to determine the start of the season... I only found a few but I think Saturday we will be picking them by the bag full... not a bad time to be furloughed from work...


Sounds like someone snuck into Castlewood!  Have a couple of spots there myself but not the greatest. Still sucks that they had to shut it down because people don't listen.

The size of those is impressive though. Out of my city spots only one had a couple just barely popping out of the ground as of Friday; gonna check up on them again today. 



> So is foraging for food an essential activity???


By this state's definitions it's not just one but TWO essential activities, getting food and exercise. Plus it's about as socially distanced as you can get. Hunting for morels is basically your civic duty now 

By the way, there's this one wild onion-like plant that's coming up in droves, has flat leaves like garlic and is small so it looks exactly like lawn grass (with teeny bulbs underground), but smells just like onions when I walk through it and it makes me hungry. Is it a safe one to forage? I've read that all onion-smelling plants are safe to eat but I wanted to double-check with you guys!


----------



## beowulf75

Casey said:


> I’m going out this weekend, just to get away from the wife!!!


I really think mine is trying to talk me to death.


----------



## Shroom Picker

jmerx said:


> So is foraging for food an essential activity???


Absolutely


----------



## jmerx

this 8sn9ne if the pics I sent earlier it actually grew!


----------



## Shroom Picker

Picked 52 today about 2 inches in warren county today. Found some nice clusters, but left a bunch to grow. Hope nobody stumbles across them.


----------



## Shroom Picker




----------



## Shroom Picker

Got to throw in a pic of the kids having fun.


----------



## jmerx

Shroom Picker said:


> View attachment 27362
> View attachment 27364


Nice finds


----------



## MoShroomer

Shroom Picker said:


> View attachment 27362
> View attachment 27364


That is an absolutely beautiful sight... I love catching them growing out of moss in clusters like that!


----------



## MoShroomer

Wugy said:


> Sounds like someone snuck into Castlewood!  Have a couple of spots there myself but not the greatest. Still sucks that they had to shut it down because people don't listen.
> 
> The size of those is impressive though. Out of my city spots only one had a couple just barely popping out of the ground as of Friday; gonna check up on them again today.
> 
> 
> By this state's definitions it's not just one but TWO essential activities, getting food and exercise. Plus it's about as socially distanced as you can get. Hunting for morels is basically your civic duty now
> 
> By the way, there's this one wild onion-like plant that's coming up in droves, has flat leaves like garlic and is small so it looks exactly like lawn grass (with teeny bulbs underground), but smells just like onions when I walk through it and it makes me hungry. Is it a safe one to forage? I've read that all onion-smelling plants are safe to eat but I wanted to double-check with you guys!


So here’s a question... if someone sees your truck (an agent or an officer of some sort) will they ticket your vehicle if you are not on state or county park property, but it is apparent you may be on the park. Also if you do cross paths with said agent can they write you a ticket/ confiscate any foraged goods?... just asking for a friend...


----------



## Wugy

Wow, those are some great finds! The ones at my spot definitely grew, but not a ton, still too small to pick, and the other spots still don't have anything popping up above the ground litter. I'm realizing that for a mushroom, morels actually grow rather slowly; most of the season's duration is just one growth period. Oysters can go from babies to overdone in a week. It's hard to resist the temptation to start looking for new spots, but I know I'll just mess myself up if I do this early.



MoShroomer said:


> So here’s a question... if someone sees your truck (an agent or an officer of some sort) will they ticket your vehicle if you are not on state or county park property, but it is apparent you may be on the park. Also if you do cross paths with said agent can they write you a ticket/ confiscate any foraged goods?... just asking for a friend...


Tell your.. friend it really depends on who you run into and what mood they're in, but this being Missouri and all, chances are if they see you they'll just tell you you can't be there and might sympathize with you or at least offer a dozen other places to try. It's a bit of a sacred tradition around here, after all...

One time in Connecticut there was a state park where a tornado tore down thousands of massive trees and I wanted to have a look first-hand. The entrances were closed, and I did notice an unusual amount of police cars on the road, but nonetheless I parked by the side of the road and strolled right in, took a bunch of pictures, hiked around leisurely, and eventually left. Only much later did I read in the news bits that they were actively patrolling and authorized to arrest anyone found on the park. Yeeeah...


----------



## Morel stomper

Shroom Picker said:


> Got to throw in a pic of the kids having fun.
> View attachment 27368
> View attachment 27370


Glad to see my neices had fun with there dad. Im thinking friday we can check on some spots. Nice finds. Them clusters were very nice. The ones you picked will be tasty. I'm sure you picked them because of traffic in that area The ones you left im sure you covered them up a little. Keep them pics coming picker.


----------



## jmerx

MoShroomer said:


> So here’s a question... if someone sees your truck (an agent or an officer of some sort) will they ticket your vehicle if you are not on state or county park property, but it is apparent you may be on the park. Also if you do cross paths with said agent can they write you a ticket/ confiscate any foraged goods?... just asking for a friend...


I believe they can ticket u


----------



## jmerx

found 2 today really fresh so I left them to get bigger


----------



## kb

Nice pics. Took a stroll at Weston Bend on the paved bike path one nice day a week ago with family members and ran into 3 small snakes warming up on the path. Being babies yet I could not tell what kind they were. My wife did not appreciate them though. All the rain you have had over your way I would think you would have an above average year.


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> So is foraging for food an essential activity???


It is for me. I went out today and found about 10 black morels and 20 grey/yellows


----------



## supplyguy1973

Wugy said:


> Sounds like someone snuck into Castlewood!  Have a couple of spots there myself but not the greatest. Still sucks that they had to shut it down because people don't listen.
> 
> The size of those is impressive though. Out of my city spots only one had a couple just barely popping out of the ground as of Friday; gonna check up on them again today.
> 
> 
> By this state's definitions it's not just one but TWO essential activities, getting food and exercise. Plus it's about as socially distanced as you can get. Hunting for morels is basically your civic duty now
> 
> By the way, there's this one wild onion-like plant that's coming up in droves, has flat leaves like garlic and is small so it looks exactly like lawn grass (with teeny bulbs underground), but smells just like onions when I walk through it and it makes me hungry. Is it a safe one to forage? I've read that all onion-smelling plants are safe to eat but I wanted to double-check with you guys!


You may be talking about, Ramps


----------



## xcityfolk

jmerx said:


> View attachment 27432
> View attachment 27434
> found 2 today really fresh so I left them to get bigger


Lol, I saw the snake right away but spent another 30 seconds looking for the morels! 

I found two last week, TWO. I ate them and now I can't think about anything else. How do only TWO grow?! I've spent probably 10 hours hunting since then (I like being outside  ) and nothing. What a tease!!


----------



## jmerx

I think my area is about to blow up I would say between friday and wensday we will have bags full


----------



## jmerx

xcityfolk said:


> Lol, I saw the snake right away but spent another 30 seconds looking for the morels!
> 
> I found two last week, TWO. I ate them and now I can't think about anything else. How do only TWO grow?! I've spent probably 10 hours hunting since then (I like being outside  ) and nothing. What a tease!!
> 
> View attachment 27490


Lol yeah just the snake in that pic


----------



## beowulf75

4 hours of walking for this fine specimen.


----------



## jmerx

beowulf75 said:


> 4 hours of walking for this fine specimen.


Dang how the hell did u even c that one lolol


----------



## jmerx

Looked like it might already be turning rusty


----------



## beowulf75

Oh, one of those spots where I’ve pulled one or two from the past 20 years


jmerx said:


> Dang how the hell did u even c that one lolol


----------



## dem

The only one I’ve seen in two days.


----------



## Canofveggies

Went out after work and found 36 in Stl county, got a little rain too so hopefully more come up for the weekend.


----------



## Canofveggies

So I tried to hit two spots after work. Spot #1, the creek, had two nice areas with morels. Both on the eastern side of the creek, all the spots on the western side were empty. Rushed out of there and went to spot #2, the hill I found last weekend that had a bunch of ash trees on it. I found that spot after hiking for a few hours through the woods. I climbed up the hill and was pretty sure if I followed the ridge north it would pretty much take me back to the trail I started on. It did, found a few little morels on the way and made a mental note. Fast forward to today, I parked closer to where this hill was I started hiking out, my dumbass went out the wrong way and followed the wrong high point out from where I parked. Still found my first 2 black morels but didn't get to check on the little guys I left last weekend. I got dumped on while hiking back to the car, enough rain to soak me. Hopefully that helps the cause.


----------



## jmerx

Man this sitting at home crap sucks can wait till this weekend between that and Turkey hunting it will help I checked my turkey spot out tuesday I think there was a gobler roosted on top of my blind he was close lolol until then patiently waiting


----------



## beowulf75

dem said:


> View attachment 27620
> The only one I’ve seen in two days.


Et tu?


----------



## beowulf75

jmerx said:


> Man this sitting at home crap sucks can wait till this weekend between that and Turkey hunting it will help I checked my turkey spot out tuesday I think there was a gobler roosted on top of my blind he was close lolol until then patiently waiting


If the food source gets light, I may have to go after the turkeys I hear behind the house.
I may need to get a shotgun first, though. I understand that hunting turkeys with a glock is quite the challenge.


----------



## jmerx

beowulf75 said:


> If the food source gets light, I may have to go after the turkeys I hear behind the house.
> I may need to get a shotgun first, though. I understand that hunting turkeys with a glock is quite the challenge.


Yeah and highly illegal


----------



## jmerx

beowulf75 said:


> If the food source gets light, I may have to go after the turkeys I hear behind the house.
> I may need to get a shotgun first, though. I understand that hunting turkeys with a glock is quite the challenge.


I have plenty of food from deer season and the wife's boss keeps giving us fresh beef from his cows


----------



## Wugy

Canofveggies said:


> View attachment 27640
> View attachment 27638
> View attachment 27636
> Went out after work and found 36 in Stl county, got a little rain too so hopefully more come up for the weekend.


Damn, you're already finding blondes in Stl co? Other than my sunny spot I haven't seen squat but one little baby. Starting to wonder if those trees just aren't gonna produce this year, but it still seems early to me


----------



## jmerx




----------



## jmerx

Picked 4 today and I have to say the snakes r out!


----------



## scwehner

My first finds of the season... Douglas Co., MO and I've been looking a lot on my ranch. Couple of my usual spots finally produced. None were there 8 days back (picked these on 8th). Pic is of before lunch. I ended up with about 25-30; some nice 5" tall. Some obviously been in tagain in a number of days... plus my other spots that ain't produced yet. A few had spots I trimmed off, but the soaking for bugs rejuvinated any that had a tinge of dryness starting. Morel Bisque for the freezer!


----------



## beowulf75

jmerx said:


> Picked 4 today and I have to say the snakes r out!


Didn’t see a one.
Snake, that is...


----------



## beowulf75

jmerx said:


> View attachment 27718
> View attachment 27720
> View attachment 27722
> View attachment 27724
> View attachment 27726


Give us a synopsis, jmerx. What county?
Elevation? Slope direction? Prominent vegetation? What color is the sky?


----------



## beowulf75

Rough morelin’ today. Walked 7 miles. Picked a few a wished I wouldn’t have. Saw about a dozen smaller than a pinky digit (those I left) and 3 decent ones. Every morel was a solo, too.


----------



## jmerx

beowulf75 said:


> Give us a synopsis, jmerx. What county?
> Elevation? Slope direction? Prominent vegetation? What color is the sky?


Ash trees on creek bottom


----------



## Canofveggies

Wugy said:


> Damn, you're already finding blondes in Stl co? Other than my sunny spot I haven't seen squat but one little baby. Starting to wonder if those trees just aren't gonna produce this year, but it still seems early to me


Still seems early to me too. The spots along the creek where they were up get a lot of sun, there were about a dozen or so that were already too far gone. I'm hitting the woods and the water today, dreaming of a crappie and morel dinner tonight!


----------



## Shroom Picker

Found a few today.


----------



## ckorte

Does anyone else have any luck finding near maples? All the yellow/grays were near maple. Tulip morels near ash and hickory.


----------



## Wugy

While they clearly seem to prefer some trees (have my best luck with ash), it appears that they'll go for other trees in a pinch too. One time I found a couple under a massive oak, even though the vast majority of the time oaks are nada. I think it's just a matter of probabilities; you can find them under pretty much anything, but some trees are far more likely than others!


----------



## jmerx

a friend found these today in Washington county


----------



## trotline

Nada in Knox county yesterday. Managed to pick up my first ticks of the year. Will try again in a week and hope the freeze will not hurt much.


----------



## jashroomer

trotline said:


> Nada in Knox county yesterday. Managed to pick up my first ticks of the year. Will try again in a week and hope the freeze will not hurt much.


Always hate when the tick count is greater than the shroom count. Hunt on.


----------



## jmerx

Dang in up to about 50 tics there count is always bigger


----------



## Morel stomper

Found these today


----------



## Inthewild

jmerx said:


> View attachment 27830
> a friend found these today in Washington county


@jmerx What is this that appears to be a liquid concoction? Is it something you find while morel hunting? Do they grow by the mushrooms? I seem to see ALOT of mushroom pictures taken with them. Seems to be different varieties, like Morels; Blondes, grays, blacks, etc. Just looking for some advice as I've never hunted morels before. Thanks ITW


----------



## kb

ckorte said:


> Does anyone else have any luck finding near maples? All the yellow/grays were near maple. Tulip morels near ash and hickory.
> View attachment 27798
> View attachment 27800
> View attachment 27802


Maples on streams mostly


----------



## kb

ckorte said:


> Does anyone else have any luck finding near maples? All the yellow/grays were near maple. Tulip morels near ash and hickory.
> View attachment 27798
> View attachment 27800
> View attachment 27802


What county are you in?


----------



## jmerx

Inthewild said:


> @jmerx What is this that appears to be a liquid concoction? Is it something you find while morel hunting? Do they grow by the mushrooms? I seem to see ALOT of mushroom pictures taken with them. Seems to be different varieties, like Morels; Blondes, grays, blacks, etc. Just looking for some advice as I've never hunted morels before. Thanks ITW


Learn ash and river birch them r my lucky trees anyway


----------



## ckorte

kb said:


> What county are you in?


I’m on the Illinois side. Madison county about 30 miles east of St. Louis.


----------



## beowulf75

jashroomer said:


> Always hate when the tick count is greater than the shroom count. Hunt on.


Note my profile pic


----------



## beowulf75

Inthewild said:


> @jmerx What is this that appears to be a liquid concoction? Is it something you find while morel hunting? Do they grow by the mushrooms? I seem to see ALOT of mushroom pictures taken with them. Seems to be different varieties, like Morels; Blondes, grays, blacks, etc. Just looking for some advice as I've never hunted morels before. Thanks ITW


I used to know what that was, but married a Southern Baptist and have since forgotten.


----------



## Inthewild

beowulf75 said:


> I used to know what that was, but married a Southern Baptist and have since forgotten.


@beowulf75 I don't know if it is PC to say: My sympathies, but what the heck. Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## jmerx

Down by Eminence mo someone found a chicken


----------



## kb

Inthewild said:


> @jmerx What is this that appears to be a liquid concoction? Is it something you find while morel hunting? Do they grow by the mushrooms? I seem to see ALOT of mushroom pictures taken with them. Seems to be different varieties, like Morels; Blondes, grays, blacks, etc. Just looking for some advice as I've never hunted morels before. Thanks ITW


Don't know but when I was a kid my dad always seemed to have some of it when we were picking. So there must be some symbiotic connection I am thinking.


----------



## kb

Morel stomper said:


> Found these today
> View attachment 27860


What is your location stomper? I have not seen anything of that size up here in Nw Mo.


----------



## MoShroomer

beowulf75 said:


> If the food source gets light, I may have to go after the turkeys I hear behind the house.
> I may need to get a shotgun first, though. I understand that hunting turkeys with a glock is quite the challenge.


Let me know if you need help with those turkeys ... I can solve that problem for ya and give ya half the harvest... and I won’t touch a morel...


----------



## Morel stomper

Those were found in St Charles. KB


----------



## kb

Morel stomper said:


> Those were found in St Charles. KB


Thanks, I picked 19 small grays this morning in a cold rain. When I went in the timber it was 60 within an hour it had dropped to 48. I had left some tinies on Wed. to grow hoping the freeze Wed. night did not get them. Some grew big enough to harvest and more tinies had come up. Hopefully these next few nights of subfreezing temps don't ruin everything. These would have gotten larger had I left them, but since its kind of a tradition for me to pick morels somewhere in the midwest on Easter I picked enough to have with a meal. Used to go out on Easter with Dad , brothers, uncles, grandparents when I was a kid a lifetime ago and have a hunt. Many of those folks are gone or unable to go now, but tradition is an important part of life. Only wish I would have been able to pick enough to share today with some of those folks still left. I'll take care of them as the season goes on though. Usually can't rely on picking much around here on April 12th so I am glad to get any.


----------



## morelgod

Kb you find them in hills or lowlands


----------



## kb

morelgod said:


> Kb you find them in hills or lowlands


They were in hills in a sunny spot. Have not checked any bottoms yet. I don't think they are very widespread yet, I left those 4 days and they did not grow much. I hope this rain and a little time and warmth gets a nice flush going over the next 10 days. If we had some 60-40's days and nights coming I know things would be fine. But 50's-low 30's or below is not going to help anything. I would not be surprised to see the ones I left get frost burned or worse.


----------



## beowulf75

MoShroomer said:


> Let me know if you need help with those turkeys ... I can solve that problem for ya and give ya half the harvest... and I won’t touch a morel...


I jest, really. My property borders on 500 acres. The landowner is very protective of it. He allows me to hunt morels on it in the spring.


kb said:


> They were in hills in a sunny spot. Have not checked any bottoms yet. I don't think they are very widespread yet, I left those 4 days and they did not grow much. I hope this rain and a little time and warmth gets a nice flush going over the next 10 days. If we had some 60-40's days and nights coming I know things would be fine. But 50's-low 30's or below is not going to help anything. I would not be surprised to see the ones I left get frost burned or worse.


I’m afraid you’re right. Supposed to be low 30’s by morning. It was 91 a couple days ago.
The morels are NOT happy and healthy.


----------



## kb

beowulf75 said:


> I jest, really. My property borders on 500 acres. The landowner is very protective of it. He allows me to hunt morels on it in the spring.
> 
> I’m afraid you’re right. Supposed to be low 30’s by morning. It was 91 a couple days ago.
> The morels are NOT happy and healthy.


The wind is blowing 30-40 mph up here and it is already under 35. Actually some wind will keep temps higher then if it is still. But multiple days of cold is tough. Only time will tell the effects.


----------



## MoShroomer

Happy Easter...

St. Louis county... along the creek bottoms in an old apple orchard...


----------



## beowulf75

Okay. Jefferson county today. All around ash trees. N/S side of slopes didn’t seem to matter. Up near hilltops.
Kept 42. Saw several itty bitties that I left behind.


----------



## MoShroomer

My honey hole Hasn’t popped with good ole blonds yet but the half caps are fresh and out...


----------



## jmerx

Nice finds guys I'm going out tomorrow I think


----------



## morchella ed

scwehner said:


> My first finds of the season... Douglas Co., MO and I've been looking a lot on my ranch. Couple of my usual spots finally produced. None were there 8 days back (picked these on 8th). Pic is of before lunch. I ended up with about 25-30; some nice 5" tall. Some obviously been in tagain in a number of days... plus my other spots that ain't produced yet. A few had spots I trimmed off, but the soaking for bugs rejuvinated any that had a tinge of dryness starting. Morel Bisque for the freezer!


What's your morel bisque recipe?


----------



## jmerx

found a couple today


----------



## morel finder

jmerx said:


> View attachment 28418
> View attachment 28416
> View attachment 28412
> View attachment 28410
> View attachment 28408
> View attachment 28406
> found a couple today


That’s has to be the longest black snake I’ve ever seen. Wow


----------



## jmerx

morel finder said:


> That’s has to be the longest black snake I’ve ever seen. Wow


Yeah I didn't mean to post that again I did it the other day yeah I walked 3 foot from him down his whole length and never seen him turned around to go the other way and about crapped myself lolol


----------



## jmerx

7 foot


----------



## MoShroomer

The half caps are certainly popping... about an hour walking this evening on field edges in thick honeysuckle... I think this time next week they should be really coming in full swing...


----------



## kb

jmerx said:


> View attachment 28418
> View attachment 28416
> View attachment 28412
> View attachment 28410
> View attachment 28408
> View attachment 28406
> found a couple today


Sometimes they climb up a tree to get away. Blacksnakes are great for rodent and sparrow control in barns.


----------



## kb

83 blondes, grays, and yellows of various sizes. Some had ruined tops from a combination of frost and rain.


----------



## JCreek

MoShroomer said:


> The half caps are certainly popping... about an hour walking this evening on field edges in thick honeysuckle... I think this time next week they should be really coming in full swing...


Neat. I found half frees back in the 80's in Clinton Co with Dad. It was a spot he had hunted in the 50's and we'd never seen the things. This was before the web and no books around. We left them behind! Learned of them later, but never again found another one. That's the way it goes.


----------



## jmerx

kb said:


> Sometimes they climb up a tree to get away. Blacksnakes are great for rodent and sparrow control in barns.


I've never seen them do that but I have ran across them sitting in small trees right about eye height that will wake u up quick


----------



## Shroom Picker

Found almost a bag full in Lincoln County today.


----------



## morelmaniac78

Canofveggies said:


> View attachment 27640
> View attachment 27638
> View attachment 27636
> Went out after work and found 36 in Stl county, got a little rain too so hopefully more come up for the weekend.


What kind of trees you hitting by in STL?


----------



## wade

Shroom Picker said:


> Found a few today.
> View attachment 27794
> View attachment 27796


that's what i expect to be finding this Saturday..
Thank you for Reporting


----------



## beowulf75

morelmaniac78 said:


> What kind of trees you hitting by in STL?


Jefferson County.
Ash trees and black oaks


----------



## JCreek

Across the road from my place by an old fence no where near a tree.
One on the left is probably the largest morel I ever saw around here. The stem was on the other side near away from the point. If you see the ant on my finger, that's why I didn't try and get another shot. They had already nested. Things must've been up a while!


----------



## kb

Well we might see if events repeat themselves with this deep snow over north Mo and s. Iowa. One of the biggest morel explosions that I have seen in my lifetime came in 2003 when an early morel season snow storm dumped up to 9 inches of snow across much of Iowa. Never saw so many morels growing literally everywhere over such a large area. A relative up near the Ia/Mo line said they already have 6 inches on the ground as of 7 PM. May hit 10. I was going to go up that way and take a look tomorrow to see if any early ones came up. I will need to load up my snow blower I guess.


----------



## MoShroomer

kb said:


> Well we might see if events repeat themselves with this deep snow over north Mo and s. Iowa. One of the biggest morel explosions that I have seen in my lifetime came in 2003 when an early morel season snow storm dumped up to 9 inches of snow across much of Iowa. Never saw so many morels growing literally everywhere over such a large area. A relative up near the Ia/Mo line said they already have 6 inches on the ground as of 7 PM. May hit 10. I was going to go up that way and take a look tomorrow to see if any early ones came up. I will need to load up my snow blower I guess.


Couple of question... I’ll be near Hannibal on Sunday for opening day turkey season on Monday... did they get snow up that way??? I didn’t hear anything... second question... you have found morels in the snow before? Every time they get a good cold for me it makes for terrible morel hunting for several days... generally very stunted and or burned caps... I was under the impression cold weather was terrible and snow being The worst ... except if it warms up significantly to the 60’s or 70’s the following days and melts everything saturating the ground...


----------



## MoShroomer

Beautiful day in the woods but not as productive from a morel standpoint... found about twelve... no Rhyme or reason to their growth... some near a spring... some on south facing slopes... some in moss patches... some thick in honeysuckle... I did have the chance to see a garter snake having lunch though... it’s the little things in the woods that makes it such a tranquil blissful day...


----------



## missourishroommate

KB how you doing brother! Interesting development up your way. Can't wait to see what happens. I have a trip back from Long Beach the 24th through the 9th. My wife and I with a mid-size van and 6 rolls of toilet paper. Ready to see some trees!


----------



## kb

Shroommate, Great to hear from you. These are interesting times we live in for sure. Why not the morels too. Some areas north of me are going to be buried under some snow until Sat or Sun. Glad to see you are coming back to some old stomping grounds. Toilet paper is the new currency. The way our gov. is printing money right now our currency may become the new toilet paper if they are not careful. I am not sure where the season is at the moment, it has been a weird year. Only 11 days ago I was in Oklahoma and some shrooms are already north of me. Time you get back everything south of I -70 will either be out or not coming in my opinion. Me and KM were debating on where to be this weekend since. Still not sure. I don't know if the Mo. River bottoms will be any good this year due to water on them last summer. The buyer I had your son use 2 years ago on that big score has not received any from the local bottoms yet, so we will see. Thanks again on that tip. MoShroomer, I know there are some up around Hannibal, the cold will stop any new from coming up until the ground warms again. I don't think Hannibal will have any accumulation. Most accumulation will be nearer the border. Only time will tell if this cold hurts the season. A week or two ago would have been better probably. I know they have been coming up in small amounts around me for at least 10-14 days based on what I have found and seen. I am hoping the next week of warm plus the moisture brings on a big flush from KC to I-80. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jmerx

Alright guys we got the rain now we just needs some 70 and 80s


----------



## Mark Camp

kb said:


> They were in hills in a sunny spot. Have not checked any bottoms yet. I don't think they are very widespread yet, I left those 4 days and they did not grow much. I hope this rain and a little time and warmth gets a nice flush going over the next 10 days. If we had some 60-40's days and nights coming I know things would be fine. But 50's-low 30's or below is not going to help anything. I would not be surprised to see the ones I left get frost burned or worse.


What county are you in KB? I’m in Platte County, just north of MO river. Found a few greys about 4 days ago. Now I’m waiting for soil temps to get back to 50-52 by 4/23. I think, if this cold doesn’t ruin it, that for me, 4/22 - 4/26 will be our major flush of blondes.


----------



## Shroom Picker

Anybody know if this is a lions mane?


----------



## wade

Shroom Picker said:


> Anybody know if this is a lions mane?
> View attachment 28928


@jack will know


----------



## kb

Mark Camp said:


> What county are you in KB? I’m in Platte County, just north of MO river. Found a few greys about 4 days ago. Now I’m waiting for soil temps to get back to 50-52 by 4/23. I think, if this cold doesn’t ruin it, that for me, 4/22 - 4/26 will be our major flush of blondes.


north of you in Buchanan. I just don't know. The trees look early. My lilacs look early. But... They have been coming up around here in small amounts for 2 weeks now. What is going to be here may already be up, and they will just grow to yellows. I hope not, I was hoping for a big flush that lasted a couple of weeks. It was way wetter early down your way so that may help. Sometimes the big flushes just don't happen due to bad timing and it becomes time to start looking north. Then again I get pretty paranoid in morel season according to my wife.


----------



## jmerx

Shroom Picker said:


> Anybody know if this is a lions mane?
> View attachment 28928


Yes


----------



## jmerx

Shroom Picker said:


> Anybody know if this is a lions mane?
> View attachment 28928


Looks like a fresh one were u at?


----------



## jmerx

The scallops of the woods!


----------



## Shroom Picker

jmerx said:


> Looks like a fresh one were u at?


Found that in St.Charles County bottoms


----------



## supplyguy1973

Shroom Picker said:


> Anybody know if this is a lions mane?
> View attachment 28928


Yes it is


----------



## Wugy

Well, this season has been progressing oddly... It looked like it was gonna be an early start with those 80's back in early April, but since then it's been straight up cold. The vegetation around St Louis is really taking off, but the morels... I've seen only a tiny tiny fraction of what I saw last year, like a fifth to a tenth from the same spots. Are you guys seeing reduced yields too? I wonder if it hasn't been warm enough for long enough to wake everybody up, so to speak. In your experience, when there's a long, drawn out spring season, do morels come up from the same spot at different times, or is this all we're gonna get?


----------



## CScho

kb said:


> Let the hunt begin.


Has anyone had any morel luck in southeast Missouri?


----------



## Morel stomper

View attachment 29052

Found these today in st charles county


----------



## Morel stomper




----------



## MoShroomer

Wugy said:


> Well, this season has been progressing oddly... It looked like it was gonna be an early start with those 80's back in early April, but since then it's been straight up cold. The vegetation around St Louis is really taking off, but the morels... I've seen only a tiny tiny fraction of what I saw last year, like a fifth to a tenth from the same spots. Are you guys seeing reduced yields too? I wonder if it hasn't been warm enough for long enough to wake everybody up, so to speak. In your experience, when there's a long, drawn out spring season, do morels come up from the same spot at different times, or is this all we're gonna get?


My spots have been producing limited numbers... I don’t think we have had warm enough nights yet for them to really pop... some of my areas they are just starting to pop their heads up so I figure in a week or so with the warm weather and rain forecasted they should be on fire... generally in my experience they have multiple flushes (or in the same general vicinity) throughout the season... I pick an area and then go back in around 4 days to see what still pops up... I’d say we’re still just a few days early...


----------



## Morel stomper

MoShroomer said:


> My spots have been producing limited numbers... I don’t think we have had warm enough nights yet for them to really pop... some of my areas they are just starting to pop their heads up so I figure in a week or so with the warm weather and rain forecasted they should be on fire... generally in my experience they have multiple flushes (or in the same general vicinity) throughout the season... I pick an area and then go back in around 4 days to see what still pops up... I’d say we’re still just a few days early...


Agree. We found some new ones but the spots are not producing like normal. Im thinking early. This weather is not cooperating too well. Did leave a few little guys today. Hope next weekend would be more promising.


----------



## kb

I know a few people are loading up somewhere in Buchanan county. I don't have Face book but my wife does. Saw a picture of what must have been 6-7 lbs. of big yellows. Said they got them in the hills. said they lived in St. Joe. I assume they got them somewhere within the county but maybe not. I picked nothing today. Looked in some bottoms and in some hills. I have some tiny ones still growing on one tree but with the cold they are not growing to fast. Weird year so far. They really wanted to get going 2 weeks ago it looks like. If the place had enough rain, unlike many of mine, it seems they grew great. I have not had any friends have much luck so far either up this way. I guess I will need to walk more hills and start looking in other places.


----------



## kb

CScho said:


> Has anyone had any morel luck in southeast Missouri?


Should have started weeks ago down there. Check north facing slopes now or in cedar groves. Most other slopes are most likely to old, but you may still find a few good ones. Depends on what you consider acceptable.


----------



## supplyguy1973

CScho said:


> Has anyone had any morel luck in southeast Missouri?





CScho said:


> Has anyone had any morel luck in southeast Missouri?


I've been finding some and now they are pretty big. These are just a few of what I've been picking


----------



## wade

Morel stomper said:


> View attachment 29054


Howdy @Morel stomper 
Wade here..
so..? those you have there looks like what Our Southern Indiana Hunters were finding in Our Begining about 10 days ago.. 
Would you consider those to be some of Your Beginnings in your area?


----------



## kb

supplyguy1973 said:


> I've been finding some and now they are pretty big. These are just a few of what I've been picking
> View attachment 29242
> View attachment 29244
> View attachment 29244
> View attachment 29246
> View attachment 29248
> View attachment 29250
> View attachment 29248


forgot your county supply guy. Looks like cedars behind you? Is that the habitat for that nice bunch you have?


----------



## scwehner

morchella ed said:


> What's your morel bisque recipe?


So Ed, and anyone else interested, here's what I've reduced my recipe to (from a number of variants I started with and several years of perfecting it): Morel Bisque (great over steak or hamburger or just as a cup of soup)
1/2 C. butter, salted
3/4 T. minced garlic
1 Lg White Onion
8 oz by Vol. fresh Morels (cut up into small pieces to fit into measuring cup)
1 T. Chicken soup base
1 T. all purpose flour
1-1/2 C. H2O (I've wondered about a white wine here)
2 C. heavy cream
1/2 t. ground black pepper
Melt butter in large pot. Stir in garlic, pepper, onion, and morels; cook, stirring frequently until onions have turned translucent. I generally add morels last after onions have had a chance on the heat.
Stir in chicken base & flour; cook 2 minutes.
Pour in H2O & Cream; bring to simmer and cook for 5 minutes.
Puree into a soup consistency and cook low 10-15 minutes.
I pour 2-3 ladles into multiple zip-lock baggies for my wife and I to use throughout the year/winter while I think of next spring's adventures in the woods. Also, I have found that adding 50%-100% more morels really brings out the morel flavor so if you got em, use em. And, I've been cutting back to only 50% of the H2O so that it makes a thicker bisque. I suppose one could just add a little corn starch and make that happen as well and have more bisque at the end. Enjoy!


----------



## scwehner

Found 1/2 doz older yellow morels (~5" height) poking above leaves in very rocky hilltop terrain on west side of Truman Reservoir back on Wednesday. They all went to waste. They'd been up for probably 7-10 days. 1/2 had reasonable moisture left, others had actually fallen off their base and laying on sides. All had a rusty color to them and old oder. I did not keep any. Under oaks/hickory. My spots further south missouri I believe are done. Found nothing more down there on this last trip. I'm looking for KC & north this week.


----------



## supplyguy1973

kb said:


> forgot your county supply guy. Looks like cedars behind you? Is that the habitat for that nice bunch you have?


St Francois county. The cedars behind me in that shot I don't find any


----------



## supplyguy1973




----------



## supplyguy1973

Found some monsters today


----------



## beowulf75

supplyguy1973 said:


> Found some monsters today


St. Francois Co?
I went out today and got skunked. Well, these:


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> Found some monsters today


Man I walk and walk and walk what the hell am I doing wrong lolol I look at every ash tree I can find and a few others but nothing


----------



## jmerx

Ok so anyway since I couldn't find morels I did this today can anyone guess what I'm doing???


----------



## missourishroommate

kb said:


> Shroommate, Great to hear from you. These are interesting times we live in for sure. Why not the morels too. Some areas north of me are going to be buried under some snow until Sat or Sun. Glad to see you are coming back to some old stomping grounds. Toilet paper is the new currency. The way our gov. is printing money right now our currency may become the new toilet paper if they are not careful. I am not sure where the season is at the moment, it has been a weird year. Only 11 days ago I was in Oklahoma and some shrooms are already north of me. Time you get back everything south of I -70 will either be out or not coming in my opinion. Me and KM were debating on where to be this weekend since. Still not sure. I don't know if the Mo. River bottoms will be any good this year due to water on them last summer. The buyer I had your son use 2 years ago on that big score has not received any from the local bottoms yet, so we will see. Thanks again on that tip. MoShroomer, I know there are some up around Hannibal, the cold will stop any new from coming up until the ground warms again. I don't think Hannibal will have any accumulation. Most accumulation will be nearer the border. Only time will tell if this cold hurts the season. A week or two ago would have been better probably. I know they have been coming up in small amounts around me for at least 10-14 days based on what I have found and seen. I am hoping the next week of warm plus the moisture brings on a big flush from KC to I-80. Fingers crossed.


Thanks for the reply buddy! I'm getting pretty fired up about now. Basically been in my apartment for three weeks. A two week hike will do me good. I may take one trip south of KC once I get there but for the next 5 days I just have to watch, wait and wonder which way do I go.


----------



## Wugy

jmerx said:


> Ok so anyway since I couldn't find morels I did this today can anyone guess what I'm doing???


Trying out more exotic foods? 

In all seriousness though, I'm in the same boat. Found a whole grove of elms today, plus a bunch of ash. Nothing whatsoever. I know this one ash tree that popped over 30 last year, and I haven't seen a thing from it this time (still alive and all). I think some locations may have failed to warm up sufficiently. Since we had most of our really warm days very early in the season, the ground must have been quite cold at the time and so it's possible that it just barely got near the required temp before the colder days rolled in. From what I remember you're pretty close to St Louis, so the same thing might have happened in your area.

At least I'm hoping that this is the case and not that we've just been screwed out of a good crop this year...


----------



## Wugy

Holy crap, just looked up some 6" soil temps from around the central tier of the state. It's WAY colder than I imagined! All places except the southernmost one were in the 40's. I think this might explain our problem!


----------



## wade

supplyguy1973 said:


> View attachment 29326


Really Nice Colors


----------



## supplyguy1973

jmerx said:


> Man I walk and walk and walk what the hell am I doing wrong lolol I look at every ash tree I can find and a few others but nothing


I've been finding them on elm, cedar and red oaks so far this year


----------



## kb

missourishroommate said:


> Thanks for the reply buddy! I'm getting pretty fired up about now. Basically been in my apartment for three weeks. A two week hike will do me good. I may take one trip south of KC once I get there but for the next 5 days I just have to watch, wait and wonder which way do I go.


Which way do I go has been the problem since Okl. The up and down temps. have made things spotty. Places that were wet dried out without a big flush in some cases south of me. Seems like Mo. has more morels than Kan. south of KC as of now. Things north of 36 Hwy. seem to just be getting going. I hope they produce better. Most is wet enough. I have seen morels around St. Joe for 2 weeks now in scattered amounts hope the season has not already moved on. This weeks temps. look perfect for a big flush so we will see. Going to go pick some I left last Tues. if they are still there. They were tiny and the cold weather last week would not let them grow much. I hear you on the boredom. Thank God it is morel season so I have something interesting to do. I hate sitting indoors.


----------



## trotline

Found these 5 today in Knox county. Biggest one about thumb size and small one is like an eraser on a pencil. Hoping they all grow for next weekend


----------



## jmerx

redbud syrup


----------



## beowulf75

supplyguy1973 said:


> I've been finding them on elm, cedar and red oaks so far this year


Still with the cedars, eh? I guess I need to rethink my shunning of cedar groves


----------



## beowulf75

Made Shrimp Diane with morels for my son’s birthday Saturday. 
Served over angel hair pasta.


----------



## beowulf75

Morel stomper said:


> View attachment 29054


The 1/2 free morels have been thick this year.


----------



## kb

Knowledge is power. Last Tuesday I found some real tiny grays on a big elm located on a steep, shady, dead north facing slope. None were bigger than a fingernail. I went back and checked them Fri. and picked 7 that had reached thumb size. Went back today, a full 6 days later. Still only picked 8 more that had reached thumb size. My point. If someone walked up to those today, not knowing what I know, they would assume they just came up in the last couple of days. Some of the ones still sitting there have been growing very slowly for over a week. I am not sure when they first came up. It has been so cold they just did not want to grow. Had it been 70 in the day and 50 at night they would be rotten by now if rainy. Shows cooler temps. can extend a season by keeping them from going bad. On the other hand it makes me wonder how many more are going to fruit since they have been on this north slope for most likely 7-10 days already. I would like to get them to at least 3 inch grays before I harvest them. Makes you wonder how long some 5 inch perfect ones have been growing when you find them. There are still at least 40 or more I can see. I was hoping to take my wife. She has not picked a morel in a long time. Seems after 50 some years of picking these suckers I always learn something new. Maybe I'll get a smartphone this year so I can take pictures and learn to show them to you guys. I will update the experiment assuming someone else does not pick them. So if you run into a big elm on a steep north slope with a gob of grays remember to not pick them for the sake of science.


----------



## kb

beowulf75 said:


> The 1/2 free morels have been thick this year.


I usually find them slightly earlier than the main morel season. How about you?


----------



## beowulf75

kb said:


> I usually find them slightly earlier than the main morel season. How about you?


Been weird. I’ve been seeing all three species simultaneously. I haven’t seen any blacks since last Tuesday, though.


----------



## beowulf75

supplyguy1973 said:


> I've been finding some and now they are pretty big. These are just a few of what I've been picking
> View attachment 29242
> View attachment 29244
> View attachment 29244
> View attachment 29246
> View attachment 29248
> View attachment 29250
> View attachment 29248


Are these blacks recent finds? Care to share any tips? I’m in Jefferson Co and not seeing anything like this.


----------



## supplyguy1973

beowulf75 said:


> View attachment 29620
> 
> Been weird. I’ve been seeing all three species simultaneously. I haven’t seen any blacks since last Tuesday, though.


I've been finding all three in the same areas at the same time also, kindastrikes me a little weird


----------



## supplyguy1973

beowulf75 said:


> Are these blacks recent finds? Care to share any tips? I’m in Jefferson Co and not seeing anything like this.


My wife and I found them on Thursday the 16th


----------



## supplyguy1973

beowulf75 said:


> Are these blacks recent finds? Care to share any tips? I’m in Jefferson Co and not seeing anything like this.


I usually find the blacks in dogwood, cherry and what I call other shrubbery. Usually in areas without too tall of a canopy getting quite a bit of sunshine


----------



## jmerx

my friend found this pic and sent it to me I dont know who did it but dam that looks good


----------



## jmerx

Imos needs to sell that one


----------



## morelchef

kb said:


> I know a few people are loading up somewhere in Buchanan county. I don't have Face book but my wife does. Saw a picture of what must have been 6-7 lbs. of big yellows. Said they got them in the hills. said they lived in St. Joe. I assume they got them somewhere within the county but maybe not. I picked nothing today. Looked in some bottoms and in some hills. I have some tiny ones still growing on one tree but with the cold they are not growing to fast. Weird year so far. They really wanted to get going 2 weeks ago it looks like. If the place had enough rain, unlike many of mine, it seems they grew great. I have not had any friends have much luck so far either up this way. I guess I will need to walk more hills and start looking in other places.


 Been weird so far. Finding a few here and there but have not hit it big yet. Had a big score a couple weeks ago just south of KC but has been slow of late. Found several smalls Sunday left them to grow but I don't expect them to be there if I go back but no sense in picking them as small as they were. Someone will be happy I am sure. 
Stay safe out there.


----------



## Shroom Picker

jmerx said:


> View attachment 29666
> my friend found this pic and sent it to me I dont know who did it but dam that looks good


That does look good. I think I'm gonna pull a frozen pizza out and throw some morels on it. See if it's any good or not.


----------



## trotline

Found a couple false morels and landed this 40lb bluecat today


----------



## Shroom Picker

Today's finds Lincoln County


----------



## jmerx

Shroom Picker said:


> That does look good. I think I'm gonna pull a frozen pizza out and throw some morels on it. See if it's any good or not.


I dont c how it couldn't be


----------



## jmerx

Does anyone know how to load a video it says it's to big but I can send in a text any help would be appreciated


----------



## jmerx

I called this bird in for my cousin on monday!!!


----------



## jmerx

Found 3 today nothing to fresh


----------



## morchella ed

scwehner said:


> So Ed, and anyone else interested, here's what I've reduced my recipe to (from a number of variants I started with and several years of perfecting it): Morel Bisque (great over steak or hamburger or just as a cup of soup)
> 1/2 C. butter, salted
> 3/4 T. minced garlic
> 1 Lg White Onion
> 8 oz by Vol. fresh Morels (cut up into small pieces to fit into measuring cup)
> 1 T. Chicken soup base
> 1 T. all purpose flour
> 1-1/2 C. H2O (I've wondered about a white wine here)
> 2 C. heavy cream
> 1/2 t. ground black pepper
> Melt butter in large pot. Stir in garlic, pepper, onion, and morels; cook, stirring frequently until onions have turned translucent. I generally add morels last after onions have had a chance on the heat.
> Stir in chicken base & flour; cook 2 minutes.
> Pour in H2O & Cream; bring to simmer and cook for 5 minutes.
> Puree into a soup consistency and cook low 10-15 minutes.
> I pour 2-3 ladles into multiple zip-lock baggies for my wife and I to use throughout the year/winter while I think of next spring's adventures in the woods. Also, I have found that adding 50%-100% more morels really brings out the morel flavor so if you got em, use em. And, I've been cutting back to only 50% of the H2O so that it makes a thicker bisque. I suppose one could just add a little corn starch and make that happen as well and have more bisque at the end. Enjoy!


I love it! Thanks for sharing! I've done one similar where I took "morel liquor" which is what I like to call the water used to rehydrate dried morels and used that as kind of a stock. Made a roux, stretched morels with some creminis, thickened it with some cream. It was pretty good, also sautéed some morels to serve overtop. I like what you've got going here, too. frozen zip lock baggies of it to use as a gravy or sauce throughout the year is genius, too! FYI, I also tried a similar recipe to this with chanterelles and it wasn't quite as good. Their delicate flavors didn't stand up to the richness of the cream, but I probably did it wrong! haha


----------



## morchella ed

kb said:


> Knowledge is power. Last Tuesday I found some real tiny grays on a big elm located on a steep, shady, dead north facing slope. None were bigger than a fingernail. I went back and checked them Fri. and picked 7 that had reached thumb size. Went back today, a full 6 days later. Still only picked 8 more that had reached thumb size. My point. If someone walked up to those today, not knowing what I know, they would assume they just came up in the last couple of days. Some of the ones still sitting there have been growing very slowly for over a week. I am not sure when they first came up. It has been so cold they just did not want to grow. Had it been 70 in the day and 50 at night they would be rotten by now if rainy. Shows cooler temps. can extend a season by keeping them from going bad. On the other hand it makes me wonder how many more are going to fruit since they have been on this north slope for most likely 7-10 days already. I would like to get them to at least 3 inch grays before I harvest them. Makes you wonder how long some 5 inch perfect ones have been growing when you find them. There are still at least 40 or more I can see. I was hoping to take my wife. She has not picked a morel in a long time. Seems after 50 some years of picking these suckers I always learn something new. Maybe I'll get a smartphone this year so I can take pictures and learn to show them to you guys. I will update the experiment assuming someone else does not pick them. So if you run into a big elm on a steep north slope with a gob of grays remember to not pick them for the sake of science.


I appreciate you sharing your scientific process, kb. It's nice to read detailed observations of how morels progress over time. I like to keep a journal of observations like that, although sometimes when I get home and am dirty and tired I forget to write stuff down. Keep sharing your learnings as we all benefit from that kind of stuff.


----------



## supplyguy1973




----------



## supplyguy1973

found some nice ones yesterday, got about 50. A lot of them had bad burn on them


----------



## jmerx

supplyguy1973 said:


> found some nice ones yesterday, got about 50. A lot of them had bad burn on them


I went out yesterday and only found 3


----------



## jmerx

The tops were burnt on mine also


----------



## Shroom Picker

supplyguy1973 said:


> found some nice ones yesterday, got about 50. A lot of them had bad burn on them


You finding them in the bottoms? I'm not having too much luck in the bottoms yet. Only finding them around elms. Might be a little early still. Kinda a weird season so far.


----------



## D_licious

wade said:


> i want to Hunt in Missouri someday.
> Until then...i am Anxious to see yalls Findings... when will Yalls begin @kb
> and Everyone?


----------



## D_licious

The little greys are coming up in NE Mo. And I mean little.


----------



## D_licious

Shroom Picker said:


> You finding them in the bottoms? I'm not having too much luck in the bottoms yet. Only finding them around elms. Might be a little early still. Kinda a weird season so far.


I found them around a hickory tree down by our creek. We went to check a favorite spot along the salt river bottom and only found a few greys right on the river bank. The weather here has been cold off and on so their running late this year. Next week should be better with the rain we're getting and warmer weather coming.
These are the yellows we found in the river bottoms last year.


----------



## D_licious

D_licious said:


> I found them around a hickory tree down by our creek. We went to check a favorite spot along the salt river bottom and only found a few greys right on the river bank. The weather here has been cold off and on so their running late this year. Next week should be better with the rain we're getting and warmer weather coming.
> These are the yellows we found in the river bottoms last year.
> View attachment 30026


The little black shrooms are devils urns and are delicious in scrambled eggs. They grow on dead fall before the morels start coming up.


----------



## jmerx

D_licious said:


> The little black shrooms are devils urns and are delicious in scrambled eggs. They grow on dead fall before the morels start coming up.


I c them everywhere r all of them edible also good to here I'll be up 30 west of hannibal late weekend and next week


----------



## D_licious

jmerx said:


> I c them everywhere r all of them edible also good to here I'll be up 30 west of hannibal late weekend and next week


Here are detailed pics of the devils urns. I've been foraging for these as they are the first edible mushrooms of the season. They are great in a plum sauce over grilled pork chops. Their not pretty but they are tasty.


----------



## jmerx

D_licious said:


> View attachment 30042
> 
> Here are detailed pics of the devils urns. I've been foraging for these as they are the first edible mushrooms of the season. They are great in a plum sauce over grilled pork chops. Their not pretty but they are tasty.


They grow off decaying wood right?


----------



## jmerx

D_licious said:


> View attachment 30042
> 
> Here are detailed pics of the devils urns. I've been foraging for these as they are the first edible mushrooms of the season. They are great in a plum sauce over grilled pork chops. Their not pretty but they are tasty.


The conservation says they arent edible???


----------



## jmerx




----------



## supplyguy1973

Shroom Picker said:


> You finding them in the bottoms? I'm not having too much luck in the bottoms yet. Only finding them around elms. Might be a little early still. Kinda a weird season so far.


Yeah, mostly bottoms


----------



## Shroom Picker

Found some nice ones today


----------



## MoShroomer

Shroom Picker said:


> Found some nice ones today
> View attachment 30098


Beautiful


----------



## kb

kb said:


> Knowledge is power. Last Tuesday I found some real tiny grays on a big elm located on a steep, shady, dead north facing slope. None were bigger than a fingernail. I went back and checked them Fri. and picked 7 that had reached thumb size. Went back today, a full 6 days later. Still only picked 8 more that had reached thumb size. My point. If someone walked up to those today, not knowing what I know, they would assume they just came up in the last couple of days. Some of the ones still sitting there have been growing very slowly for over a week. I am not sure when they first came up. It has been so cold they just did not want to grow. Had it been 70 in the day and 50 at night they would be rotten by now if rainy. Shows cooler temps. can extend a season by keeping them from going bad. On the other hand it makes me wonder how many more are going to fruit since they have been on this north slope for most likely 7-10 days already. I would like to get them to at least 3 inch grays before I harvest them. Makes you wonder how long some 5 inch perfect ones have been growing when you find them. There are still at least 40 or more I can see. I was hoping to take my wife. She has not picked a morel in a long time. Seems after 50 some years of picking these suckers I always learn something new. Maybe I'll get a smartphone this year so I can take pictures and learn to show them to you guys. I will update the experiment assuming someone else does not pick them. So if you run into a big elm on a steep north slope with a gob of grays remember to not pick them for the sake of science.


Here is an update. Took the wife with me this morning to harvest the crop I found growing a full 9 days ago. We picked 97 mostly 2-3 inch grays. The largest was 3 and a half inches. Most were still tight gills. A few were getting a little rust. Left 20 more at least to grow. I appreciate you guys not picking those, I was real nervous as we walked up that I was going to see stumps. Think about how long many of those have been growing, some maybe as long as 12 days. They were snowed on, had two nights of upper 20's temps., but the ground was wet, it was shady, and they kept on slowing growing. No frost nip either. I am hoping to get some of those other 20 to 4-6 inch size by next week so once again I am asking if you find 20 or so nice grays growing on a north slope near St. Joe spare them in the name of morel scientific studies. And the next time you see some and some one says they just came up remember this post. It ain't always what it appears to be. And remember the power of the dead elm, King of Morels. Not many left but they can sure make a day.


----------



## Shroom Picker

Today's finds.















Went with a buddy and found these. Of course the pile on the left of the tailgate was mine.


----------



## D_licious

jmerx said:


> View attachment 30060


I tried them anyway and find them tasty , even though they're firm. Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## jmerx

D_licious said:


> I tried them anyway and find them tasty , even though they're firm. Thanks for sharing the info.


Do u think Boiling them would help? What king of flavor do they have?


----------



## jmerx

Shroom Picker said:


> Today's finds.
> View attachment 30128
> View attachment 30130
> 
> Went with a buddy and found these. Of course the pile on the left of the tailgate was mine.


What area r u in?


----------



## Shroom Picker

jmerx said:


> What area r u in?


Lincoln County


----------



## D_licious

jmerx said:


> Do u think Boiling them would help? What king of flavor do they have?


I sauteed them in butter with peppers and onions then add my scrambled eggs. Their flavor is subtle and delicious. Texture is not rubbery or unpleasant at all. Its hard to describe the flavor as they do not taste like any other mushroom.


----------



## jmerx

Well one thing I've noticed is the ash trees in my area arent putting off shroom not sure what the deal is but I've looked at alot of ash trees the last couple weeks and I only picked about 6 off of the ash


----------



## kb

Shroom Picker said:


> Lincoln County


Seems you guys have had a pretty good year over that way.


----------



## Shroom Picker

Been alright so far, can't compare to last year. But still got a week or so left


----------



## Morel stomper

Found these today in st charles county


----------



## D_licious

Wow, that's a great haul!


----------



## xcityfolk

So I'm in St Clair County and last year was my first year hunting, I got started late so the picking were slim. This year I decided I would start early and hunt often. I've been out 14 times this year and have found a TOTAL of 6 morels! Is it me? I've fairly exhaustively hunted about 100 acres, same place I hunted last year and came up with about 20 total. It seemed like things were just about to get started and we had a freeze, could that have killed them off before they started growing? Are they just slow to fruit in my area this year? Is all hope lost? I've spent SO much time out hunting this year, which is OK because I enjoy being outdoors and walking around my land, but good lord this is a little disheartening. What do?


----------



## kb

Could be your 100 acres just is not good morel habitat. If its forest and does not have any or much dead elm, or ash, cottonwood, sycamores or maples, then the odds of morels growing is small. If it has a stream on it with any of those trees that would be good. I may cover hundreds of acres in a day hunting conservation areas, but I am usually looking for certain trees and not just looking at the ground. If it is mostly oak and hickory the morels will be few in most cases. Add in maybe not so good weather and finding no morels in 100 acres is not surprising. I admire your efforts and it must get frustrating to see all the pictures. Get out to some bigger public areas. Try some bottom land areas and hills. When you do find morels pay close attention to the type of habitat its in, or maybe if you find around a certain tree.Then try to look for other places/trees like that to focus your hunt. Many of the people who find so many that they make it look easy are most likely in better areas, or have spent much of their lives working at finding morels. I just spoke on the phone with a friend who was driving back from a hunt. He will drive over 400 miles today and walk up to 6 miles to find the #5 he has. He has been hunting since he was a child. I am 60 and grew up hunting morels and am still learning new things about morel hunting to improve the amount I find. Even then I get skunked on occasion. At least you don't have to buy a licence or a gun. Just time, effort , and gas. I will mostly likely drive hundreds of miles tomorrow to get to what I hope are better places to get me a chance to pick a large amount.


----------



## D_licious

xcityfolk said:


> So I'm in St Clair County and last year was my first year hunting, I got started late so the picking were slim. This year I decided I would start early and hunt often. I've been out 14 times this year and have found a TOTAL of 6 morels! Is it me? I've fairly exhaustively hunted about 100 acres, same place I hunted last year and came up with about 20 total. It seemed like things were just about to get started and we had a freeze, could that have killed them off before they started growing? Are they just slow to fruit in my area this year? Is all hope lost? I've spent SO much time out hunting this year, which is OK because I enjoy being outdoors and walking around my land, but good lord this is a little disheartening. What do?


I'm hoping they're starting late due to the wonky temp changes. In NE Mo, I've only found a few blacks and a few greys so far. This is a slow start for the norm. Fingers crossed with this recent rain and warmer temps the yellows should be up soon.


----------



## Swat1018

Found maybe 30 in Knox and Lewis Counties yesterday. Left a lot of very small fresh ones. It's about to start up here, and this rain was really needed. Wish we would have gotten more, but it will help. Just need some sun and heat now.


----------



## supplyguy1973

I found about 50 nice ones today and the best thing was only 3 was burnt. The others nice and fresh


----------



## D_licious

Went to Front Royal, Va, for some change of scenery and found a great state park (which was open) that ran along the Shenandoah river and found a few nice yellows...so much fun.


----------



## D_licious




----------



## Shroom Picker

D_licious said:


> Went to Front Royal, Va, for some change of scenery and found a great state park (which was open) that ran along the Shenandoah river and found a few nice yellows...so much fun.
> View attachment 30474
> View attachment 30476


Nice finds


----------



## kb

Shroom Picker said:


> Nice finds


Cool , I have never picked a morel in Virginia.


D_licious said:


> View attachment 30478


Cool. Never hunted in Virginia. Was any particular tree involved that you know of? What kind of elevation was it? I like to add states. My problem is my wife does not like me being gone overnight. Hence the 700 mile round trip to Oklahoma a couple weeks ago.


----------



## kb

Swat1018 said:


> Found maybe 30 in Knox and Lewis Counties yesterday. Left a lot of very small fresh ones. It's about to start up here, and this rain was really needed. Wish we would have gotten more, but it will help. Just need some sun and heat now.


I picked a nice bunch of small whites and grays in N. Central Mo. today only about 20 miles south of the Iowa line. Hoping it is just the beginning. This spot had 5 inches of snow on it last Thur. and got soaked again yesterday.


----------



## D_licious

We found these around tulip poplar trees on the river bottoms in nice sunny spots. We're heading back tomorrow, I'll take better pics of the trees and surrounding area to give you a better idea where to look. We got lucky hunting a totally different area from Missouri.


----------



## Morel stomper

My dinner tonight


----------



## D_licious

Now, that's a fine dinner!


----------



## beowulf75

supplyguy1973 said:


> I found about 50 nice ones today and the best thing was only 3 was burnt. The others nice and fresh


St Francois Co again?


----------



## supplyguy1973

beowulf75 said:


> St Francois Co again?


Yes


----------



## COMO-REN1199

kb said:


> Let the hunt begin.


Any spots in Boone county Missouri? We are going out today.. looking for a great spot


----------



## beowulf75

Good morning today, Jefferson Co, 4/26.
Ash trees and elms (when I could find em). Tried same gameplay this afternoon on south facing slopes and only found 4 morels.
95% of them were on gently facing NORTH slopes.
Oh, supplyguy! I did find my first morel ever next to a cedar tree.


----------



## beowulf75

Has anyone else noticed the lack of seed ticks this year?
I’ve only had one (yes, that’s right, 1) seed tick on me.
Could this be a sign of the apocalypse? Could these foul little cheliceratans be susceptible to COVID? Will CornPop be our Vice President in 2020?
Like the number of licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop, the world may never know....


----------



## MoShroomer

beowulf75 said:


> Has anyone else noticed the lack of seed ticks this year?
> I’ve only had one (yes, that’s right, 1) seed tick on me.
> Could this be a sign of the apocalypse? Could these foul little cheliceratans be susceptible to COVID? Will CornPop be our Vice President in 2020?
> Like the number of licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop, the world may never know....


I shuttered when I read this... I turkey hunted for the last few days in pike county... I picked 96 of those buggers off of me... tiny tiny seed ticks it was miserable... I’ll be paying for it for a few weeks,.. granted I was in a ground blind... but I forewarn you they are bad bad this year... like the worst I have seen in years...


----------



## D_licious

4 mile walk and only found 6 plus a few wild strawberries, but no complaints here. VA is absolutely beautiful. Great way to spend the day with my adult kids. Heading back to Mo this morning via the scenic rt through WV.


----------



## Inthewild

Shroom Picker said:


> Today's finds.
> View attachment 30128
> View attachment 30130
> 
> Went with a buddy and found these. Of course the pile on the left of the tailgate was mine.





Inthewild said:


> @jmerx What is this that appears to be a liquid concoction? Is it something you find while morel hunting? Do they grow by the mushrooms? I seem to see ALOT of mushroom pictures taken with them. Seems to be different varieties, like Morels; Blondes, grays, blacks, etc. Just looking for some advice as I've never hunted morels before. Thanks ITW


Hmmm... Another variety of some liquid container found in the wild. Me thinks I need to be looking harder.


----------



## Inthewild

Morel stomper said:


> Found these today in st charles county
> View attachment 30252





Inthewild said:


> Hmmm... Another variety of some liquid container found in the wild. Me thinks I need to be looking harder.


----------



## jmerx

MoShroomer said:


> I shuttered when I read this... I turkey hunted for the last few days in pike county... I picked 96 of those buggers off of me... tiny tiny seed ticks it was miserable... I’ll be paying for it for a few weeks,.. granted I was in a ground blind... but I forewarn you they are bad bad this year... like the worst I have seen in years...


Duck tape works great for them also alchohol but the tape let's u pull off the ones u dont see also!!!


----------



## jmerx

I go shroom all summer and duck tape is a life saver I bet I get a few thousand tick a year but I pick most of the off with the tape it works wounder on them every shrooms should have a role!


----------



## jmerx

MoShroomer said:


> I shuttered when I read this... I turkey hunted for the last few days in pike county... I picked 96 of those buggers off of me... tiny tiny seed ticks it was miserable... I’ll be paying for it for a few weeks,.. granted I was in a ground blind... but I forewarn you they are bad bad this year... like the worst I have seen in years...


Did u do any good?


----------



## MoShroomer

jmerx said:


> Duck tape works great for them also alchohol but the tape let's u pull off the ones u dont see also!!!


Thank you for the tip so very much...


----------



## MoShroomer

Not a bad day in the woods. Spent about an hour hiking and found them in thick honeysuckle on the bottoms...


----------



## scwehner

Ticks! I too have seen very few of the boogers this year. I spend many hours out yesterday (not sitting on the ground for turkeys, but scouring woodlands for morels). Not a single tick... well, did see one on pant leg and flipped him off. But, hardly nothing this year. My wife can just walk by woods and has em. Compared to her, and she sprays, I don't, but they just don't like me as much, Thank God. I read an article in MO Conservationist a few years back about ticks. Evidently if you have few ticks, you won't have a very good crop of deer. Some relationship there.


----------



## scwehner

Found 1/2 doz yesterday in Southern MO. My ranch in Douglas Co. I haven't found anything for past 3 wks there. But, assuming it was late season, I went back to where I found them on flats near creeks, I moved up about 30' higher than the creek which put me into cedar on hillside and there they were. Far and few between, but good sized creme/yellowish. Half were too far gone I think, but several became my desert last night after a venison meal.


----------



## D_licious

MoShroomer said:


> Not a bad day in the woods. Spent about an hour hiking and found them in thick honeysuckle on the bottoms...


Great variety of greys, blacks, and yellows! I've never really looked around honey suckle as we passed a lot of it in Va.


----------



## kb

My lifelong chase found me in the Flint Hills of Kansas today. I have always considered it one of the most unique places in our country and feel lucky to be able to search for morels in its prairie's, rivers, and lakes. Had a great day picking over #5 of morels in an area I pretty much had all to myself.


----------



## D_licious

kb said:


> My lifelong chase found me in the Flint Hills of Kansas today. I have always considered it one of the most unique places in our country and feel lucky to be able to search for morels in its prairie's, rivers, and lakes. Had a great day picking over #5 of morels in an area I pretty much had all to myself.


That sounds like a beautiful place to spend the day hunting morels. And a very good haul!


----------



## beowulf75

4/27 in Jefferson Co


----------



## Inthewild

beowulf75 said:


> 4/27 in Jefferson Co


@br5 , @elmgirl 
We may have a contender for largest Bigfoot. That is until I get out and pickin!!!


----------



## MBear

Picked 42, then 4, then 11 the past 5 days in North West Missouri. Found a few Half Free morels... which usually come out early, otherwise no blacks... just yellows.


----------



## supplyguy1973

found about 60 big yellows today


----------



## MoShroomer

beowulf75 said:


> 4/27 in Jefferson Co


Got some toads there... awesome pickin


----------



## MoShroomer

Finally got into um thick... and I was worried I missed the peak... we picked 5 lbs of cleaned and trimmed blondes today... even found one growing out of a rock lol... never seen that before in all my years... they were on steep southern facing slopes, under thicks of honeysuckle, in leaf litter and tree debris... we hunted from 8 until one in St. Louis county...


----------



## elmgirl

Inthewild said:


> @br5 , @elmgirl
> We may have a contender for largest Bigfoot. That is until I get out and pickin!!!


I wish you luck! Seasons not over yet...I'm hoping for either more giants or that sweet tree


----------



## kb

D_licious said:


> That sounds like a beautiful place to spend the day hunting morels. And a very good haul!


It was extreme social distancing! Ha. That spot you were in the Appalachians sounds just as good. Drove through the southern parts a couple of times when I was younger. Did not have the sense then to slow down and breath it all in. Also got to see an eagle, blue heron, and a spunky blue racer snake that thought I was going to eat him I guess. If nothing else some kids are going to get out a little more in nature and hopefully carry on through life. Nothing against the online gaming, not my cup of tea, but fresh air and sunlight are things I think any person needs to stay healthy.


----------



## Shroom Picker

Did good today.


----------



## D_licious

kb said:


> It was extreme social distancing! Ha. That spot you were in the Appalachians sounds just as good. Drove through the southern parts a couple of times when I was younger. Did not have the sense then to slow down and breath it all in. Also got to see an eagle, blue heron, and a spunky blue racer snake that thought I was going to eat him I guess. If nothing else some kids are going to get out a little more in nature and hopefully carry on through life. Nothing against the online gaming, not my cup of tea, but fresh air and sunlight are things I think any person needs to stay healthy.


Talk about snakes. Having my eyes glued to the ground I didn't notice this until I was to close for comfort. Snakes creep me out.


----------



## Shroom Picker

Went out in lincoln county after work for about an hour today. Didn't find much, but a couple giants.


----------



## Canofveggies

Picked a dozen off some hills this morning, mostly found under oak trees on the slopes. Saw a lot of little thumb sized shrooms on the hill tops that I left for later.


----------



## shroomdawg

Canofveggies said:


> View attachment 31630
> View attachment 31628
> View attachment 31626
> 
> Picked a dozen off some hills this morning, mostly found under oak trees on the slopes. Saw a lot of little thumb sized shrooms on the hill tops that I left for later.



Where y'all located?


----------



## Canofveggies

shroomdawg said:


> Where y'all located?


My bad, forgot to put my location. This was in STL county.


----------



## kb

D_licious said:


> Talk about snakes. Having my eyes glued to the ground I didn't notice this until I was to close for comfort. Snakes creep me out.


Cool, those crazy black snakes do love to climb trees.


----------



## Shroom Picker

I know it's not a morel, but for those who like to eat chickens they starting to show up. Busch Wildlife.


----------



## jg010682

D_licious said:


> Talk about snakes. Having my eyes glued to the ground I didn't notice this until I was to close for comfort. Snakes creep me out.


Are them snakes poisonous? Glade we dont have much for poisonous ones here in Minnesota only one spot in the south west corner of the state we have timber ratlers but thats it for poisonous snakes here.


----------



## jmerx

Shroom Picker said:


> I know it's not a morel, but for those who like to eat chickens they starting to show up. Busch Wildlife.
> View attachment 31838


Dang I think that's the earliest I've seen chickens is this year usually I dont see them till June july


----------



## jmerx

jg010682 said:


> Are them snakes poisonous? Glade we dont have much for poisonous ones here in Minnesota only one spot in the south west corner of the state we have timber ratlers but thats it for poisonous snakes here.


No they eat rats and mice and birds good snakes to have


----------



## kb

Been a busy week, 2 trips to the Flint Hills and two trips north to Iowa have netted over #15 total. Season is getting old in Kansas and Mo. now unless they are out of the sun. Finally getting some leaf cover. Wish the 80's would have stayed away for another week. More rain in Iowa would be nice. Got the most I have ever picked on one Ash tree today, 47 north slope beauties. I normally find no more than a dozen at most and usually 1-3.


----------



## Morel stomper

Found these in st charles county. Starting to get really brittle.


----------



## jmerx

Morel stomper said:


> Found these in st charles county. Starting to get really brittle.
> View attachment 31974


Morel jerky


----------



## Morel stomper

Lol. Yeah im just gonna piece them and sautee in butter. Good steak topping


----------



## D_licious

jg010682 said:


> Are them snakes poisonous? Glade we dont have much for poisonous ones here in Minnesota only one spot in the south west corner of the state we have timber ratlers but thats it for poisonous snakes here.


Not sure but I don't think so. I wear my knee high Northerners when I hunt. We have timber rattlers and copperheads here in NE Mo. Yuck


----------



## D_licious

Shroom Picker said:


> I know it's not a morel, but for those who like to eat chickens they starting to show up. Busch Wildlife.
> View attachment 31838


Chicken mushrooms are one of our favorites. We dehydrate them and grind them into powder to use on pizza and gravy. Great find!


----------



## D_licious

We found a few big yellows yesterday. Along the river bottoms.


----------



## kb

Another end of the season coming on in Mo. Cooler temps. no cold snap in N. counties, and more precip. in the last week would have helped. This run of high 70s and 80's and no rain kind of put the kibosh on new growth.


----------



## kb

When I was younger would go dig them out of 4 ft. high nettles. I am not as ambitious now.


----------



## D_licious

kb said:


> Another end of the season coming on in Mo. Cooler temps. no cold snap in N. counties, and more precip. in the last week would have helped. This run of high 70s and 80's and no rain kind of put the kibosh on new growth.


Yeah, the few we found yesterday were starting to look rough. Gathered a few for breakfast to make crispy tortillas with our fresh asparagus, ham and cheese wraps. Life is good.


----------



## jmerx

D_licious said:


> Yeah, the few we found yesterday were starting to look rough. Gathered a few for breakfast to make crispy tortillas with our fresh asparagus, ham and cheese wraps. Life is good.
> View attachment 32590
> View attachment 32592


I'm going to be up that way tomorrow hoping there r a few left for me I have some private land on the fox river to look thru


----------



## jeffschre

Found these last Friday (5/1) near the Clay/Clinton Co. border...all off one tree 10 feet from where I parked my car, walked another 3 hrs and didn't find anymore.

Glad I'd found them when I did they were on their way to being 'naturally dehydrated'.

Went back the next day to check the other creek bank....nothing but two stumps and one that got missed and was too far gone.


----------



## jeffschre

Seeing the steak pics earlier reminded me....this is what happened when the wifey said, 'you can have the last fillet'.


----------



## D_licious

Chantelle


jmerx said:


> I'm going to be up that way tomorrow hoping there r a few left for me I have some private land on the fox river to look thru


Good luck and post some pics of your find.


----------



## D_licious

jeffschre said:


> Seeing the steak pics earlier reminded me....this is what happened when the wifey said, 'you can have the last fillet'.


Making my mouth water. Looks delicious!


----------



## jeffschre

D_licious said:


> Making my mouth water. Looks delicious!


It was a last minute experiment...and a rather tasty one....definitely being added to the 'do this again' list.

I was hoping for some 'cooler' temps this week to extend the season a little but 36° was not what I had in mind.

Long Shot Question for anyone here: Anyone here hunted way south...'like MS south'? 

Wifey's grandmother lives down there and owns a large plot of timber covered land that I plan to hunt but not sure when to start planning a southward run...I checked the MS thread here but it hasn't seen any traffic since 2017.


----------



## D_licious

If you dont mind posting, I'm interested in your gravy recipe. I like the creamy look. I've never tried making gravy to go with the morels.


----------



## jmerx

D_licious said:


> If you dont mind posting, I'm interested in your gravy recipe. I like the creamy look. I've never tried making gravy to go with the morels.


Mmmmmm


----------



## jeffschre

D_licious said:


> If you dont mind posting, I'm interested in your gravy recipe. I like the creamy look. I've never tried making gravy to go with the morels.


It's fairly simple.
a tsp. butter, heavy cream, the juices from reheating the steak, salt and pepper to taste...and a splash of flour to thicken it.

I borrowed it from a now defunct restaurant that I used to cook for. Works well with chicken and broccoli also. Originally served over rice but with the steak I omitted the rice.


----------



## D_licious

jeffschre said:


> It's fairly simple.
> a tsp. butter, heavy cream, the juices from reheating the steak, salt and pepper to taste...and a splash of flour to thicken it.
> 
> I borrowed it from a now defunct restaurant that I used to cook for. Works well with chicken and broccoli also. Originally served over rice but with the steak I omitted the rice.


Sounds fantastic! I have a couple ribeyes out for dinner, and found a few more big yellows to go with them. Thanks a lot for sharing!


----------



## jmerx

jeffschre said:


> It's fairly simple.
> a tsp. butter, heavy cream, the juices from reheating the steak, salt and pepper to taste...and a splash of flour to thicken it.
> 
> I borrowed it from a now defunct restaurant that I used to cook for. Works well with chicken and broccoli also. Originally served over rice but with the steak I omitted the rice.


Sounds like it would be good with deer steaks and rice Mmmm or chanterelles


----------



## D_licious

Last year chanterelle finds. They're one of my favorites. With all the rain we're getting it should be a good year. Plus they are waaaaay eaisier to find.


----------



## D_licious




----------



## jeffschre

jmerx said:


> Sounds like it would be good with deer steaks and rice Mmmm or chanterelles


Deer steak...that's something I'm still looking for a good seasoning/prep method for...did an experiment with Jack Stack Meat and Poultry rub and Worcestershire Sauce (on a 1/4" thick round steak)....would make a good jerky but as a steak it's...meh.

Mind sharing yours?

Also, thinking next time I get a deer I might have to specify a thicker cut for steaks....1/4 in. is kinda thin.


----------



## D_licious

jeffschre said:


> Deer steak...that's something I'm still looking for a good seasoning/prep method for...did an experiment with Jack Stack Meat and Poultry rub and Worcestershire Sauce (on a 1/4" thick round steak)....would make a good jerky but as a steak it's...meh.
> 
> Mind sharing yours?
> 
> Also, thinking next time I get a deer I might have to specify a thicker cut for steaks....1/4 in. is kinda thin.


Same here with venison steaks. I've tried marinating, beating the hell out of them and frying but still have shoe leather for the finished meal. After experimenting with my pressure and slow cooker, I found the only way our family loves eating the steaks are prepared in a slow cooker. I use steaks or roasts and make Mountain dew deer.
Season your roast (and I need to pick up some of that Jack Stack's dry rub) i use McCormick steak and chop. Put into slow cooker, add 4 carrots, celery, onion, 4 garlic cloves. Then for the liquid, add 1/4 c. brown powder, 1 can mountain dew, and 1 can of mushroom soup. Let that cook on low for 5 to 6 hours and the steaks fall apart. I add a little sour cream to the sauce pour the gravy over homemade noodles. My hogger adult kids devour it. Some sweet 97 yr old lady gave me the recipe years ago and I'm still loving it. So I've long lost interest in trying to grill a good version steak. Let me know if you give it a go and how you like it.


----------



## D_licious

I made the same recipe but in a dutch oven the roasted for 5 hrs on 250. Granny G.






says not to lift the lid until done or you mess it up. Lol


----------



## jmerx

jeffschre said:


> Deer steak...that's something I'm still looking for a good seasoning/prep method for...did an experiment with Jack Stack Meat and Poultry rub and Worcestershire Sauce (on a 1/4" thick round steak)....would make a good jerky but as a steak it's...meh.
> 
> Mind sharing yours?
> 
> Also, thinking next time I get a deer I might have to specify a thicker cut for steaks....1/4 in. is kinda thin.


Slice to desired thickness season with generic steak seasoning cook in butter in cast iron and when done put on top of rice and smother in ur gravy sounds good to me


----------



## jeffschre

Screenshoting both to try at a later date.

Do have a question though what's


> brown powder


----------



## D_licious

jeffschre said:


> Screenshoting both to try at a later date.
> 
> Do have a question though what's


McCormick brown gravy mix.


----------



## jmerx

Well I didnt do any good on the mushrooms r Turkey up north but the fishing was great caught about 100 fish and kept about 70


----------



## D_licious

jmerx said:


> View attachment 33514
> View attachment 33512
> View attachment 33510
> View attachment 33516
> View attachment 33518
> View attachment 33520
> Well I didnt do any good on the mushrooms r Turkey up north but the fishing was great caught about 100 fish and kept about 70


Wow! That's a great day of fishing! What time is dinner?
We've been patiently waiting to get out on Mark Twain lake. All our boat ramps have recently opened so hopefully we can get on the lake this coming weekend. Crappie is my favorite.
Thanks for sharing your fishing pic!


----------



## jmerx

D_licious said:


> Wow! That's a great day of fishing! What time is dinner?
> We've been patiently waiting to get out on Mark Twain lake. All our boat ramps have recently opened so hopefully we can get on the lake this coming weekend. Crappie is my favorite.
> Thanks for sharing your fishing pic!


Actually it was 4 days of fishing but just an hour and a half a day


----------



## jmerx

D_licious said:


> Wow! That's a great day of fishing! What time is dinner?
> We've been patiently waiting to get out on Mark Twain lake. All our boat ramps have recently opened so hopefully we can get on the lake this coming weekend. Crappie is my favorite.
> Thanks for sharing your fishing pic!


Yeah a buddy has been waiting to go to Thomas hill he was supposed to come up wensday but the weather is turning to crap wensday thru Sunday


----------



## jeffschre

Thomas Hill...I haven't heard that name in years...my Grandparents lived up in that neck of the woods (off P near Wien, MO).


----------



## jmerx

Bring on the chanterelles I'm ready I would take a chicken r to also!!!


----------



## D_licious

Found a few chanterelles today in the river bottom here in NE Mo.


----------



## jmerx

Nice finds d


----------



## D_licious

jmerx said:


> Nice finds d


Thanks!

Going to wait for the 2 inches of rain overnight then head down to our spot in the morning. Hopefully the black trumpets will be up too. I post pics if I get lucky.


----------

